# Skipmode missing on new recordings



## HazelW

When my Roamio got skipmode a week or so ago, may of the previously recorded show had the skipmode logo and worked fine. Since then, none of the newly recorded shows have it. Anyone else find this.


----------



## wtkflhn

How long are you waiting before you try to use it?


----------



## HazelW

wtkflhn said:


> How long are you waiting before you try to use it?


In some cases 4 - 5 days.


----------



## lgnad

All good here.... just gotta wait a few minutes after the recording ends and it shows up...

Have you tried rebooting your tivo?


----------



## HerronScott

HazelW said:


> When my Roamio got skipmode a week or so ago, may of the previously recorded show had the skipmode logo and worked fine. Since then, none of the newly recorded shows have it. Anyone else find this.


Can you give a couple of examples of a show, the date/time recorded and network?

Scott


----------



## HazelW

So I rebooted, made a call, and all is well.


----------



## HazelW

I spoke too soon. Looks like I have to reboot the Tivo to get the latest skipmode on new shows. Just calling in does not do it for me. I guess no one else is having this problem?


----------



## TonyD79

Something is wrong. Skip mode does not require a call. It should pick up the skip minutes after a show completes.


----------



## Nikan

HazelW said:


> When my Roamio got skipmode a week or so ago, may of the previously recorded show had the skipmode logo and worked fine. Since then, none of the newly recorded shows have it. Anyone else find this.


I am having the exact same issue. Worked last week. Not working this week (last 3 days)


----------



## Nikan

Nikan said:


> I am having the exact same issue. Worked last week. Not working this week (last 3 days)


Performed a reboot and Skipmode was available on all the shows again.


----------



## HazelW

TonyD79 said:


> Something is wrong. Skip mode does not require a call. It should pick up the skip minutes after a show completes.


So how does one fix it?


----------



## samccfl99

HazelW said:


> When my Roamio got skipmode a week or so ago, may of the previously recorded show had the skipmode logo and worked fine. Since then, none of the newly recorded shows have it. Anyone else find this.


I have found that KIMMEL and COLBERT are not showing skipmode. Fallon has it and the strange thing is I KNOW Kimmel used to have it.

I ain't complaining. It's a great feature, when I remember to press the D Key...LOL. Old habits are hard to break and anyway, news and other stuff do not have it.

*LOVE IT ANYWAY....AND I THOUGHT I WOULD NOT CARE ABOUT IT...LOL*


----------



## chrishicks

I've seen a few oddities with SkipMode over the last few days. I recorded an episode of Maury on Monday(2/22) which airs on a channel called MyTV20 here which was an old WB network station from years ago. It's not a channel I see listed in the 20 although it's owned by the local ABC affiliate. The show aired from 3:00-4:00pm. Sometime after it was done it had Skip available. I've recorded every episode since and Skip never showed up after that single instance. I also tried recording other random shows on the channel and they don't get Skip either.

The other one is that over the last few days there is at least one show that won't get Skip despite it having it for previous weeks. Some of these shows for me were:

Fresh off the Boat 2/23 episode no Skip. Previous episodes had it.
Survivor 2/24 no Skip. Last week it had it for 60 of the 90 minutes.
Criminal Minds 2/24 no Skip. Previous episode had it.
Colony 2/18 no Skip. Previous 2(2/11 and 2/4) have it. 2 before those don't have it.

Now for me my only curiosity is why I got Skip on that single episode of Maury on a channel that isn't currently supported.

http://i.imgur.com/v8piB0m.jpg?1

Sorry about the horrible picture but my phone and my shaky hands just weren't helping at all.


----------



## JoeKustra

Pretty sure it's going to be random for a while. That's unless somebody sees a pattern.

Tuesday CBS: NCIS yes, NCIS:NO no, Limitless yes. And I also don't have it for Criminal Minds. No pattern I can find.


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> Pretty sure it's going to be random for a while. That's unless somebody sees a pattern.
> 
> Tuesday CBS: NCIS yes, NCIS:NO no, Limitless yes. And I also don't have it for Criminal Minds. No pattern I can find.


This past Tuesday shows SkipMode for both NCIS and NCIS: New Orleans for me.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Pretty sure it's going to be random for a while. That's unless somebody sees a pattern.
> 
> Tuesday CBS: NCIS yes, NCIS:NO no, Limitless yes. And I also don't have it for Criminal Minds. No pattern I can find.


Same results for me NCIS yes, NCIS NO no, Limitless yes, last weeks Colony no, Scorpion no, Gold Rush yes, Ax men yes, Big Bang yes, Major Crimes yes, Rozzoli and Isles yes, Good wife yes, Madam Secretary yes but no for the week before.
It looks like I will be using the survey pretty heavily.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## JoeKustra

Agree on Scorpion.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Agree on Scorpion.


NCIS NO does not have for the past three weeks. It looks like they don't even bother with that show.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> NCIS NO does not have for the past three weeks. It looks like they don't even bother with that show.


I hope ratings don't determine which shows get the gift. That would really suck.

Maybe I should put on my aluminum foil hat for this: what if advertisers pay TiVo to not add skip to a program so they get more eyeballs on their commercials?


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> I hope ratings don't determine which shows get the gift. That would really suck. Maybe I should put on my aluminum foil hat for this: what if advertisers pay TiVo to not add skip to a program so they get more eyeballs on their commercials?


I wouldn't worry. It seems that there are some issues with getting the skip data to the TiVo. I have had only one show since I got my bolt before Christmas that didn't have skip that should have.


----------



## gonzotek

JoeKustra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should put on my aluminum foil hat for this: what if advertisers pay TiVo to not add skip to a program so they get more eyeballs on their commercials?


Shh...don't give them any bright ideas!


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> NCIS NO does not have for the past three weeks. It looks like they don't even bother with that show.


I have skipmode for the last two NCIS: New Orleans episodes. The only one missing is 3 weeks ago. I believe there was a primary 3 weeks ago and a lot of local broadcasts broke into the airing with live news. So it probably affected them providing data.


----------



## MgoBlue65

Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!

The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


----------



## kokishin

MgoBlue65 said:


> Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!
> 
> The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


I have 15 recordings of "Suits" (USA Network) on my Pro. All but the last four episodes have SkipMode.

NCIS has a few recordings missing SkipMode but the last couple of recordings do have SkipMode.

Perhaps SkipMode has more than one meaning?


----------



## Jed1

rainwater said:


> I have skipmode for the last two NCIS: New Orleans episodes. The only one missing is 3 weeks ago. I believe there was a primary 3 weeks ago and a lot of local broadcasts broke into the airing with live news. So it probably affected them providing data.


Interesting I checked my deleted folder and I have no skip mode for any episode of NCIS NO going all the way back to January 19th.
Also no skip for the new Big Bang Theory and Colony.
I filled out the survey for all the shows this week that I recorded that is missing skip mode. Have to wait and see if that helps.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## Jed1

MgoBlue65 said:


> Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!
> 
> The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


I checked Colony and I do not have skip on episode 1 and 2, but have it on episode 3, 4, and 5. Then I am missing it on episode 6 and 7.

I am going through all my episodes and reporting the ones that are missing using this survey from TiVo.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx
Hopefully something good comes from it.


----------



## samccfl99

All my NCIS' have the skipmode (as most of my recordings do, and I do record ALOT) AND I also have an episode of H50 from 03/06/2015 that has it...LOL (I have not watched it again so I do not know if it actually skips). Of course along with a couple of the latest ones.

GO FIGURE...

*IT'S STILL GREAT!*


----------



## Jed1

samccfl99 said:


> All my NCIS' have the skipmode (as most of my recordings do, and I do record ALOT) AND I also have an episode of H50 from 03/06/2015 that has it...LOL (I have not watched it again so I do not know if it actually skips). Of course along with a couple of the latest ones.
> 
> GO FIGURE...
> 
> *IT'S STILL GREAT!*


I suspect the reason TiVo rolled skip mode out to the Roamios is there was not enough Bolts sold and probably little to no feedback on any skip mode issues.
With the amount of Roamios in play TiVo can get a much greater feedback so they can iron out the bugs with the skip mode data.
I am reporting all the shows that I have recorded that is missing skip mode.


----------



## gweempose

TonyD79 said:


> I wouldn't worry. It seems that there are some issues with getting the skip data to the TiVo. I have had only one show since I got my bolt before Christmas that didn't have skip that should have.


So you are saying that this is specifically an issue with SkipMode on Roamios? Can anyone with both a Bolt and a Roamio confirm this?


----------



## TonyD79

gweempose said:


> So you are saying that this is specifically an issue with SkipMode on Roamios? Can anyone with both a Bolt and a Roamio confirm this?


That would be interesting. It is either the bolt versus roamio or local distribution issues. The data posted here is not deep enough.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> That would be interesting. It is either the bolt versus roamio or local distribution issues. The data posted here is not deep enough.


I wouldn't assume the skip tags are the same nationally. I figure they are getting data from different regions of the US which causes the discrepancy some people are seeing here.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> I wouldn't assume the skip tags are the same nationally. I figure they are getting data from different regions of the US which causes the discrepancy some people are seeing here.


From what has been gleamed, they are national. And tagged to the closed captioning which should make them universal.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> From what has been gleamed, they are national. And tagged to the closed captioning which should make them universal.


They can't be national as there are different feeds of many of the networks depending on what timezone you are in.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> They can't be national as there are different feeds of many of the networks depending on what timezone you are in.


They are all recordings. That use the same timing. And same closed captions

The skip data comes from TiVo not from the broadcasts.

They watch the show and tag the commercials timed to the CC stream.

Hmm. Wonder if there is a problem with the CC stream for some.


----------



## gonzotek

rainwater said:


> They can't be national as there are different feeds of many of the networks depending on what timezone you are in.


But the content won't change (well rarely..SNL for instance sometimes gets edited due to language or other reasons before airing on the West Coast)...Supergirl will have the same conversation with her sister on an East Coast airing as she will on the West Coast. It shouldn't matter if they change the commercials between program segments (or if they vary the lengths of the individual commercial breaks), what matters are the parts of the recording that are actual content. It can be visualized like this:


Code:


C = Content (actual scenes from show)
A = Advertising
Recording Time  ---------------------------------------------
East Coast Feed CCCCCAACCCCCCAAAACCCCCCCCAAAACCCCCCCCAAACCCCC
West Coast Feed CCCCCAAAACCCCCCACCCCCCCCAAACCCCCCCCAAAACCCCCA
Content Segments:
CCCCC CCCCCC CCCCCCCC CCCCCCCC CCCCC

The content remains the same (same segment lengths), but the ads can vary. Then that data, keyed to the closed captions and generated by the human taggers would be matched to the ProgramID of your local recording, which also doesn't change between east/west/central/etc.


----------



## TonyD79

And that's why Undateable didn't have skip tags. It was two different live feeds from east to west but one program ID. If it were regional, Undateable would have had skip tags.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> They are all recordings. That use the same timing. And same closed captions
> 
> The skip data comes from TiVo not from the broadcasts.


I don't disagree. But based on the way they rolled this out (and their job listings), they are using more than one source for their data and likely it is more than one region for their sources.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> I don't disagree. But based on the way they rolled this out (and their job listings), they are using more than one source for their data and likely it is more than one region for their sources.


There is no evidence for that. They did all bolts from the beginning and they had test markets for roamio. This rollout is not geographic at all.


----------



## brianric

Jed1 said:


> NCIS NO does not have for the past three weeks. It looks like they don't even bother with that show.


Worked fine last Tuesday (2-23) on my machine.


----------



## brianric

Jed1 said:


> I suspect the reason TiVo rolled skip mode out to the Roamios is there was not enough Bolts sold and probably little to no feedback on any skip mode issues.
> With the amount of Roamios in play TiVo can get a much greater feedback so they can iron out the bugs with the skip mode data.
> I am reporting all the shows that I have recorded that is missing skip mode.


It's a PIA filling out the form. Example last Wednesday's Survivor, Season 32, Episode 2. Online form said season 32 is outside the expected range. Out of frustration I entered season 2 to get it to take.


----------



## Keen

MgoBlue65 said:


> Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!
> 
> The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


Last weekend I caught up on Colony, and I'm pretty sure all the episodes had skip mode.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> There is no evidence for that. They did all bolts from the beginning and they had test markets for roamio. This rollout is not geographic at all.


The rollout for Roamio's was by city and cable company. And yes, TiVo posted job listings last year for the east coast (NC) for what appeared to be SkipMode positions. So there is evidence they are doing this in multiple cities in the US.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> The rollout for Roamio's was by city and cable company. And yes, TiVo posted job listings last year for the east coast (NC) for what appeared to be SkipMode positions. So there is evidence they are doing this in multiple cities in the US.


 m

No. It wasn't.


----------



## gonzotek

rainwater said:


> The rollout for Roamio's was by city and cable company.


They tested SkipMode in two markets, but once the rollout started, it was apparently randomly distributed across the country and cable companies. What did not appear random was that most Pros got it before base models & OTAs, with most Plus models receiving it last.


> And yes, TiVo posted job listings last year for the east coast (NC) for what appeared to be SkipMode positions. So there is evidence they are doing this in multiple cities in the US.


They can add the data from anywhere, at anytime(but obviously near-realtime is best), but once it's associated with a program, it's associated with it everywhere. Of course they'd want to have taggers working from the East Coast, since those programs will air 3 hours before the West.


----------



## Megamind

Keen said:


> Last weekend I caught up on Colony, and I'm pretty sure all the episodes had skip mode.


Last night's episode of Colony didn't have it, when all the other shows my family recorded during the evening did. And as others have noted, Survivor has been hit and miss as well.

I'm not too terribly concerned at this point. 90% of the shows we record have had Skipmode, and it's worked very well overall. I'm sure the number of omissions will decline over time.


----------



## JoeKustra

I agree that things should get better. I'm observing that NBC is better than CBS. But even stranger is Comedy Central is really good. This still remains a mystery to me. But when it works it is sweet.

I do wonder if local commercials are why CBS is so bad. Why Tonight Show but not Late Night? Maybe it will change. I mean, TiVo has only had four months to play with it. They'll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## MgoBlue65

Keen said:


> Last weekend I caught up on Colony, and I'm pretty sure all the episodes had skip mode.


Not on my Roamio Pro so the mystery continues.


----------



## rainwater

gonzotek said:


> They can add the data from anywhere, at anytime(but obviously near-realtime is best), but once it's associated with a program, it's associated with it everywhere. Of course they'd want to have taggers working from the East Coast, since those programs will air 3 hours before the West.


How do you explain differences in Skipmode data between different customers then?


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> How do you explain differences in Skipmode data between different customers then?


Most of the differences are not getting the data. And most I've seen have to do with roamios. I think there are still kinks in getting the data to the Dvr.

Why that is, who knows. Bugs in the software. Overloaded servers? Communication issues? There are probably a dozen causes that do not mean regional data.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> Most of the differences are not getting the data.


I've only seen a few reports of that. Most are getting data but not for all shows. When you go to My Shows, it downloads the entire updated skipmode data. So it would seem to be impossible to get skipmode data for some shows and not others. Hopefully TiVo will address it soon and explain why this is happening.


----------



## atmuscarella

rainwater said:


> I've only seen a few reports of that. Most are getting data but not for all shows. When you go to My Shows, it downloads the entire updated skipmode data. So it would seem to be impossible to get skipmode data for some shows and not others. Hopefully TiVo will address it soon and explain why this is happening.


This has been happening since day one. There appears to be no rime nor reason to SkipMode failure. Beyond the case where a person's individual recording is messed up there has been no real pattern. I also highly doubt that TiVo is going to say a word about it. We used to talk about it allot in the Bolt forums but I think most people have pretty good results and just live with the failures now. I still get failures on most of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert shows and the last The Mysteries of Laura failed. Other than The Late Show, I would guess I get maybe 1 failure a week.


----------



## JoeKustra

atmuscarella said:


> This has been happening since day one. There appears to be no rime nor reason to SkipMode failure. Beyond the case where a person's individual recording is messed up there has been no real pattern. I also highly doubt that TiVo is going to say a word about it. We used to talk about it allot in the Bolt forums but I think most people have pretty good results and just live with the failures now. I still get failures on most of The Late Show with Stephen Colbert shows and the last The Mysteries of Laura failed. Other than The Late Show, I would guess I get maybe 1 failure a week.


My failure rate on CBS is about 50%. My failure rate on NBC is about 0%. I don't watch every show, but I've been recording every show as a test. I'm sure they are getting feedback.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> My failure rate on CBS is about 50%. My failure rate on NBC is about 0%. I don't watch every show, but I've been recording every show as a test. I'm sure they are getting feedback.


For me I believe CBS has the highest failure rate, but other than The Late show nothing has failed in the last few weeks. There was a period of time when some people were having issues with CW shows, at that time I had no issues with CW. I have had failures on all the networks I get with SkipMode. I would recommend people report issues to TiVo (http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx), but hopefully most issues will iron out of time.


----------



## Jed1

I recorded Gold Rush last night and I figure I would watch it after I watched Real Time and Vice on HBO. When I went to select it in my shows I seen it had no skip icon but after about 5 seconds the screen dimmed a little and the icon popped up. 
So the show sat there in my shows for an hour and a half without updating. This is odd as I also record Gold Rush The Dirt which airs before the new Gold Rush and that show had the icon already.
This is the same thing that happens with the Discovery Bar while in TiVo Central. So it appears that the unit contacts the server to get updated data.

I still have nothing for Colony and The Big Bang Theory even though I filled out the survey for those shows on Thursday night. I also turned in the survey for the missing skip data for NCIS NO. Nothing has changed there either.


----------



## JasonTX

Just got skipmode yesterday and it is even better than I thought it would be (Thanks Margret!).

I noticed while all my older Second Chance episodes had the skip icon the latest one from yesterday did not. As a test I forced a connection. When I went back and looked it still doesn't have the skip icon on the list but I noticed the the summary when on the folder said all 7 episodes have it (no idea if it said all 7 before connection or not). When I clicked on the show it has the skip icon at the top but the list screen doesn't (again I didn't look at the show page before either). I verified it does work on the show. So sometimes the list GUI is wrong.


----------



## Jed1

It was mentioned somewhere if you record the repeats of shows that did not have skip mode that you will get it on the repeat episode. I tried this with the repeat of this week's episode of Colony last night and it did not work.
It seems that if the data is missing in the original airing then it will not be in the repeat episodes.

Also there has been no change in the shows that I reported using the survey that skip mode was missing. I am beginning to wonder if the survey gets submitted because when you hit the next button it goes right to the main page of TiVo.com. There is no message that the survey has been accepted.


----------



## Chevelleman

I'm on Comcast on the west coast and noticed skip mode missing on all my cable channels but working great on local channels. I'm pretty sure it's because Comast switched most of our HD channels to Pacific time channels. For example AMCHD is now named AMCPHD HGTVHD to HGTVPHD. Notice: They added that P to all the pacific time zone channels. I'm thinking this is causing TiVo to not recognize those channels as supporting Skip mode. I contacted TiVo support on Twitter about this and they just said to report the shows missing it on that survey page but that means I'd have to report every show on cable for me. I was just wondering if anyone on the west coast on Comast is also having this problem. Also if anyone knows someone better to contact about this problem please let me know because it sucks not getting skip mode on any cable channels. 

Plus almost all our HD channels have switched to mpeg4 but I doubt that's the problem.


----------



## wtkflhn

I had something interesting happen on last Thursday nite, I dvr The Blacklist and Shades of Blue on NBC, and How to get away with Murder on ABC. I was watching a movie on Netflix at the time these recordings were being made. At about 2 min to 9 the DVR crashed and rebooted and came back up a min or 2 after 9. The Blacklist did not have skip mode, but both of the other shows did have it although they were joined in progress. I hoping that when the next release comes out in few weeks, this may be one of the bugs they fix. My Roamio Pro has a good signal, but lately it has been crashing if you watch Netflix. It was doing that when I got it last fall, but it cleared up on its' own. About 5 days ago, it started again.


----------



## TonyD79

Chevelleman said:


> I'm on Comcast on the west coast and noticed skip mode missing on all my cable channels but working great on local channels. I'm pretty sure it's because Comast switched most of our HD channels to Pacific time channels. For example AMCHD is now named AMCPHD HGTVHD to HGTVPHD. Notice: They added that P to all the pacific time zone channels. I'm thinking this is causing TiVo to not recognize those channels as supporting Skip mode. I contacted TiVo support on Twitter about this and they just said to report the shows missing it on that survey page but that means I'd have to report every show on cable for me. I was just wondering if anyone on the west coast on Comast is also having this problem. Also if anyone knows someone better to contact about this problem please let me know because it sucks not getting skip mode on any cable channels. Plus almost all our HD channels have switched to mpeg4 but I doubt that's the problem.


Not sure it cares what the channel name is. I just recorded an episode of elementary syndicated on a channel not on the list of 20 and it still applies skip to it.


----------



## Chevelleman

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure it cares what the channel name is. I just recorded an episode of elementary syndicated on a channel not on the list of 20 and it still applies skip to it.


Hmmm if that's true then maybe it is MPEG 4 that is causing the problem. I have ZERO cable shows that have skip mode and I've recorded a lot of shows to test this out. Also I checked my deleted folder and it's more of the same.

Note: I'm the Portland, Oregon area.


----------



## meckel

Chevelleman said:


> Hmmm if that's true then maybe it is MPEG 4 that is causing the problem. I have ZERO cable shows that have skip mode and I've recorded a lot of shows to test this out. Also I checked my deleted folder and it's more of the same.
> 
> Note: I'm the Portland, Oregon area.


I'm having the same issue since Comcast switched to MPEG-4 in Nashville. Network shows have skip 95% of the time, but non of the cable channels that I watch that should have skip mode do. USA, TNT, Discovery, SyFy, Comedy Central and TBS have not had a show with skip mode for me in a several weeks on my Bolt and now missing on my Roamio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

This may seem silly but are closed captions working in those channels!


----------



## cherry ghost

meckel said:


> I'm having the same issue since Comcast switched to MPEG-4 in Nashville. Network shows have skip 95% of the time, but non of the cable channels that I watch that should have skip mode do. USA, TNT, Discovery, SyFy, Comedy Central and TBS have not had a show with skip mode for me in a several weeks on my Bolt and now missing on my Roamio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well could be. I mentioned earlier that Walking Dead is the only show for me that's been missing Skip recently. It's also the only mpeg-4 I've recorded recently that was supposed to have it. I'll test it out soon on something else.


----------



## UCLABB

cherry ghost said:


> Very well could be. I mentioned earlier that Walking Dead is the only show for me that's been missing Skip recently. It's also the only mpeg-4 I've recorded recently that was supposed to have it. I'll test it out soon on something else.


The mpeg4 issue wouldn't explain why some episodes of the same program will have skip and some not have skip.


----------



## Chevelleman

UCLABB said:


> The mpeg4 issue wouldn't explain why some episodes of the same program will have skip and some not have skip.


It makes sense for me. All my cable channels that are mpeg4 don't have skip and the local networks that have skip are still mpeg2. I'll check the closed caption thing in a bit.

Dang, I was just hoping it was a channel tag issue.


----------



## Chevelleman

I can confirm that the captions work fine. So the mpeg-4 conversion must be doing something so that the TiVo can't add skip mode to the recordings.

I sure hope mpeg-4 doesn't kill skip mode and TiVo just has to adjust for this. If not it's a bad sign for the future of skip mode on cable because Comcast is quickly changing over all their markets to mpeg-4.


----------



## meckel

TonyD79 said:


> This may seem silly but are closed captions working in those channels!


Yes, no issues with closed captioning on those channels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JZC

Chevelleman said:


> Hmmm if that's true then maybe it is MPEG 4 that is causing the problem. I have ZERO cable shows that have skip mode and I've recorded a lot of shows to test this out. Also I checked my deleted folder and it's more of the same.
> 
> Note: I'm the Portland, Oregon area.


I'm also in Portland. I haven't seen skip mode on any shows. I've check both old and new recordings. Not a single instance of skip mode.


----------



## DG3

MgoBlue65 said:


> Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!
> 
> The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


Gosh, so petulant. Calm yourself down. It AIN'T the end of the world. You may have to...you know...fast forward it manually from time to time. Oh the horror!


----------



## Am_I_Evil

I don't seem to be getting skip mode on shows until I reboot...i'll pay attention again tonight to see but on Thursday I didn't get Legends of Tomorrow until after a reboot the next day and yesterday I didn't get Walking Dead until I rebooted this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony

I've been having same issues as previous folks with some having skip mode and some not

TMZ (which is on my local Fox station) hasnt had it in 4 days
But whats even weirder is some older syndicated shows...1 episode has it the next one doesnt.

Recorded 2 shows of Friends on local Independent (KSTC 45) and 2nd show had it...1st didnt (they are shown back to back)
Also recorded 2 1/2 men on local CW and one show did and one didnt

I will try a reboot and see.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sarah is looking for feedback:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10811820#post10811820


----------



## Chevelleman

JoeKustra said:


> Sarah is looking for feedback:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10811820#post10811820


I wonder if I could report my entire cable system.


----------



## ej42137

MgoBlue65 said:


> Can ANYONE explain why all shows on all of the channels that TiVO put out on the rollout are not being regularly done? For example, not one episode of The Colony has been done and USA is one of the supposed channels, WTF!
> 
> The feature is great but come on TiVO, you rolled out the channels, you said what hours of programming will be done, SO GET TO IT!!!!!


I've got three episodes of "Colony" on my Roamio; all were recorded before I got SkipMode and all now have Skip.

You should use the survey form to report these problems. See messages #4 and #5 here.


----------



## Jed1

I got skip mode on Scorpion tonight. It was one of the shows I was missing skip mode on last week. I filled out the survey so maybe it does work.
I still don't have skip mode for last weeks Scorpion.
Also no skip mode for the first two and last two episode of Colony.
Hopefully I get skip mode on NCIS NO tomorrow as I do not have it on any episode.


----------



## MgoBlue65

DG3 said:


> Gosh, so petulant. Calm yourself down. It AIN'T the end of the world. You may have to...you know...fast forward it manually from time to time. Oh the horror!


So you're a self appointed TiVO apologist or what? I was very calm when I wrote that, I merely stated FACTS.

I'm not in charges of quality control for TiVO however I can't imagine it's that difficult to test it once they complete each show segment with a Bolt and Roamio Pro model to verify it was completed.


----------



## MgoBlue65

ej42137 said:


> I've got three episodes of "Colony" on my Roamio; all were recorded before I got SkipMode and all now have Skip.
> 
> You should use the survey form to report these problems. See messages #4 and #5 here.


Will do. No skip mode on The Voice tonight which was disappointing for my wife, it's her favorite TiVO feature and I'm hopeful they can get Skip Mode working on ALL 20 networks.


----------



## joenhre

Anyone else not getting the skip mode option for the last two episodes of The Walking Dead? Worked fine for the 02/14 episode but nothing for the 02/21 or 02/28 episodes.


----------



## CoxInPHX

ej42137 said:


> I've got three episodes of "Colony" on my Roamio; all were recorded before I got SkipMode and all now have Skip.


I have never had Skip on Colony or Suits, I am re-recording the Colony marathon right now, so far still no SkipMode. This most likely is due to the WWE going over 10min, I just padded the remaining episodes an extra 10min to see what happens.

EDIT: Yes, the 10min padding on the next marathon episode did get Skip. But that does not explain why the original airing did not get Skip.



MgoBlue65 said:


> Will do. No skip mode on The Voice tonight which was disappointing for my wife, it's her favorite TiVO feature and I'm hopeful they can get Skip Mode working on ALL 20 networks.


No Skip on NBC - The Voice or Blindspot tonight.

I have gave up on the TiVo web reporting tool, a long time ago, when it never helped for following weeks.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## JoeKustra

Last night's results:
Ok for Supergirl, Major Crimes, Scorpion, Lucifer, NCIS:LA, Castle, TDS, TNS, Tonight Show, Late Show.
Bad for Blindspot and Late night. I didn't try The Voice. I don't think the reporting tool works either.


----------



## HerronScott

joenhre said:


> Anyone else not getting the skip mode option for the last two episodes of The Walking Dead? Worked fine for the 02/14 episode but nothing for the 02/21 or 02/28 episodes.


It was present on both episodes here - Comcast in VA. Is this channel MPEG4 where you are located?

Scott


----------



## MgoBlue65

I'm sure it's been posted already but one thing that can be eliminated as a reason is the invividual cable provider, too many reports from across the Country from different providers.


----------



## JoeKustra

MgoBlue65 said:


> I'm sure it's been posted already but one thing that can be eliminated as a reason is the invividual cable provider, too many reports from across the Country from different providers.


If we're eliminating suspects, I also recorded some shows on my other Roamio without SM. Moving them to the Roamio with SM doesn't get them Skip. So it's not part of the program content. Or so it seems. Still a mystery to me.


----------



## astrohip

Blindspot didn't get SKIP. I have it on two different Roamios, one cable, one OTA. Neither has SKIP marked.

Someone above posted the same about Blindspot. So the question is, did ANYONE have SKIP on Blindspot?

This really is a great feature. I'm loving it more every day. And really miss it when I watch on DirecTV.


----------



## JoeKustra

astrohip said:


> Blindspot didn't get SKIP. I have it on two different Roamios, one cable, one OTA. Neither has SKIP marked.
> 
> Someone above posted the same about Blindspot. So the question is, did ANYONE have SKIP on Blindspot?
> 
> This really is a great feature. I'm loving it more every day. And really miss it when I watch on DirecTV.


It can be addicting. Maybe the NBC "watcher" called in sick.


----------



## CoxInPHX

MgoBlue65 said:


> I'm sure it's been posted already but *one thing that can be eliminated as a reason is the invividual cable provider*, too many reports from across the Country from different providers.


This is not necessarily true, 
I have never had Skip on any CW shows, and the reason is the captions are getting messed up somewhere between the local affiliate and Cox Phoenix, most likely an encoding issue, as the pattern of the caption errors have a definite pattern of dropping and repeating 2 characters.


----------



## andyw715

If my recording is done on the "normal" channel (CH 12 for CBS here in SE NC Time Warner) then I get Skip Mode. But if for some reason it decides to record on the other NBC channel (CH 1209) no Skip Mode data.


----------



## joenhre

HerronScott said:


> It was present on both episodes here - Comcast in VA. Is this channel MPEG4 where you are located?
> 
> Scott


I have Comcast in South NJ. I rebooted and after about 15 minutes the skip mode option was available for both. Seems some others are having the same issue of having to reboot to get skip mode to show up on new recordings.


----------



## choco

We also don't have skip on Blindspot from last night.


----------



## reneg

choco said:


> We also don't have skip on Blindspot from last night.


If you're able to put in a bit of effort, there is an alternative. Autoskip in kmttg worked for me with last night's Blindspot episode.

:up: -> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10810801#post10810801


----------



## MgoBlue65

CoxInPHX said:


> This is not necessarily true,
> I have never had Skip on any CW shows, and the reason is the captions are getting messed up somewhere between the local affiliate and Cox Phoenix, most likely an encoding issue, as the pattern of the caption errors have a definite pattern of dropping and repeating 2 characters.


Interesting find! I really don't watch anything on CW but I'll have to start to see what it does on my system which is Charter for me. Sometimes it matches other users missing and sometimes I've had it when others haven't.

EDIT: Looks like CW on Charter in my area is SD and since I can't stand to watch SD, I have them all turned off. So somebody else will have to test it for you.


----------



## JoeKustra

Tuesday night's hits & misses:
SM ok: The Muppets, The Voice, NCIS, NCIS:NO, Agent Carter, TDS, Tonight Show and Full Frontal.
SM Missed: Late Show and Late Night. No love for Colbert again.

Interesting: Received SM on second Roamio last night. It added SM to older episodes of Major Crimes. However, it seems that a program with SM does not keep SM if copied to another TiVo. Both TiVos have SM enabled. This is sad since I like to split recordings but watch on just one. I may have to rethink my configuration.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> Tuesday night's hits & misses:
> SM ok: The Muppets, The Voice, NCIS, NCIS:NO, Agent Carter, TDS, Tonight Show and Full Frontal.
> SM Missed: Late Show and Late Night. No love for Colbert again.
> 
> Interesting: Received SM on second Roamio last night. It added SM to older episodes of Major Crimes. However, it seems that a program with SM does not keep SM if copied to another TiVo. Both TiVos have SM enabled. This is sad since I like to split recordings but watch on just one. I may have to rethink my configuration.


You are correct copying/transferring a show kills SkipMode on the copied/transferred file, which also means transferring/copying a show from an older non SkipMode enabled TiVo to one with SkipMode will not get you SkipMode on the transferred/copied show.

I almost never get SkipMode on the Late Night with Colbert show either.


----------



## meckel

atmuscarella said:


> You are correct copying/transferring a show kills SkipMode on the copied/transferred file, which also means transferring/copying a show from an older non SkipMode enabled TiVo to one with SkipMode will not get you SkipMode on the transferred/copied show.


If you stream a show between 2 TiVos with skip mode enabled the show does keep skip mode. Have have been using it with my Roamio and Bolt since the Roamio got updated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Tuesday night's hits & misses:
> SM ok: The Muppets, The Voice, NCIS, NCIS:NO, Agent Carter, TDS, Tonight Show and Full Frontal.
> SM Missed: Late Show and Late Night. No love for Colbert again.
> 
> Interesting: Received SM on second Roamio last night. It added SM to older episodes of Major Crimes. However, it seems that a program with SM does not keep SM if copied to another TiVo. Both TiVos have SM enabled. This is sad since I like to split recordings but watch on just one. I may have to rethink my configuration.


I got skip mode for NCIS NO also but no skip mode for the previous episodes. This is one of the shows I reported last Thursday using the survey. I also reported Scorpion, which received skip mode, and Colony. I have to wait until 11PM Thursday night to see if skip mode shows up for Colony.


----------



## choco

CoxInPHX said:


> This is not necessarily true,
> I have never had Skip on any CW shows, and the reason is the captions are getting messed up somewhere between the local affiliate and Cox Phoenix, most likely an encoding issue, as the pattern of the caption errors have a definite pattern of dropping and repeating 2 characters.


Cox in Southern CA/central coast here, but I'm sure we have a different local affiliate from you. For what it's worth, we have been getting skip on all the CW shows we record (100, Flash, iZombie, etc.). CW has actually been pretty reliable for us in terms of skip.

For closed captioning, middle of last year, we had a problem for a long time with TNT closed captioning, where it was garbled and unreadable. Cox phone support was no help at all, but I was eventually able to get them to fix it through twitter support (@coxhelp). After a bunch of back and forth, uploading screenshots, and checking with friends across town to prove that the problem wasn't just me or my local area, I finally got them to recognize the problem, and they got their "network provider support" (whatever that means) to fix it.

Some of the Cox twitter support reps are more knowledgeable, but a lot are just 1st line tech support with no knowledge. It helps that you can get more immediate responses (usually within a couple hrs), upload screenshots, and if you can get past the 1st line to someone more knowledgeable, I've found their twitter support to be more effective.

By the way, for those reporting missing skipmode, it's probably better to PM TiVoSupport_Sarah instead of using the survey (as it's questionable whether the survey is even working). Earlier in this thread, there's a link to a post by Sarah where she asks people to PM her and details the info she would like for each show that's missing skipmode.

Edit: I asked TiVoSupport_Sarah, and she confirmed that Tivo is receiving the data from the survey even though it doesn't give any confirmation that the data was sent.


----------



## tim1724

If captions are garbled, file an FCC complaint. The FCC takes closed captioning very seriously and will put pressure on cable companies to fix it.

Here's the link to the form to fill out to complain about garbled captions: https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us/requests/new?ticket_form_id=36040


----------



## mrizzo80

I added a Conan 1P (TBS) on Sunday. SkipMode available on 2/29; not on 3/1.


----------



## Blackssr

Can skip mode be turned on permanently so it just skips/eliminates commercials completely without any further user input?


----------



## rainwater

Blackssr said:


> Can skip mode be turned on permanently so it just skips/eliminates commercials completely without any further user input?


Nope and it likely never will to prevent lawsuits from content providers.


----------



## mrizzo80

Blackssr said:


> Can skip mode be turned on permanently so it just skips/eliminates commercials completely without any further user input?


No.

I suppose it's possible TiVo could eventually add a backdoor (SPS...) code to do something like this. I don't know the laws well enough to say if that would violate them or not.

Another possibility would be a once-per-show setting that allows you to skip everything after you manually initiate it once. Maybe "D" could turn it on/off at the show-level; Channel Up/Down would continue to work as they do now.


----------



## Blackssr

rainwater said:


> Nope and it likely never will to prevent lawsuits from content providers.


That would get me excited. Never reaching for the remote during an entire show. Skip is a nice feature but you still have to hold the remote.


----------



## TonyD79

Never underestimate the laziness of the American public.


----------



## Blackssr

TonyD79 said:


> Never underestimate the laziness of the American public.


I try.


----------



## cherry ghost

meckel said:


> I'm having the same issue since Comcast switched to MPEG-4 in Nashville. Network shows have skip 95% of the time, but non of the cable channels that I watch that should have skip mode do. USA, TNT, Discovery, SyFy, Comedy Central and TBS have not had a show with skip mode for me in a several weeks on my Bolt and now missing on my Roamio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cherry ghost said:


> Very well could be. I mentioned earlier that Walking Dead is the only show for me that's been missing Skip recently. It's also the only mpeg-4 I've recorded recently that was supposed to have it. I'll test it out soon on something else.


After some testing, no SkipMode on any channel that's MPEG-4, which is 14 of the 20.


----------



## TonyD79

Blackssr said:


> I try.


You gotta stop trying. Trying is not lazy enough.


----------



## Blackssr

TonyD79 said:


> You gotta stop trying. Trying is not lazy enough.


Settle down there tiger. If my comments or questions get your your panties ruffled then perhaps you should ignore them. Mind your manners on a public forum. I just added you to my ignore list.


----------



## TonyD79

Blackssr said:


> Settle down there tiger. If my comments or questions get your your panties ruffled then perhaps you should ignore them. Mind your manners on a public forum. I just added you to my ignore list.


Wow. Just wow. It was a good natured joke. Seems it is your panties that got ruffled over some light humor.


----------



## Chevelleman

cherry ghost said:


> After some testing, no SkipMode on any channel that's MPEG-4, which is 14 of the 20.


I'm 100% certain skip mode does not work at all with MPEG 4 channels. TiVo Sarah told me they are looking into. I'm hoping for the future of skip mode they can fix it to work with MPEG 4.


----------



## rainwater

Chevelleman said:


> I'm 100% certain skip mode does not work at all with MPEG 4 channels. TiVo Sarah told me they are looking into. I'm hoping for the future of skip mode they can fix it to work with MPEG 4.


It is possible the issue is with captions being missing or being embedded differently in mpeg-4 recordings. One would be a cable company problem and one would be a TiVo problem. I'm not sure which it is at this point.


----------



## meckel

Chevelleman said:


> I'm 100% certain skip mode does not work at all with MPEG 4 channels. TiVo Sarah told me they are looking into. I'm hoping for the future of skip mode they can fix it to work with MPEG 4.


I tweeted TiVo support yesterday and they basically said the same thing. They said they are aware of some issues with SkipMode and they are working on a fix. We will see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyw715

Kind of silly if you think about it. All Skipmode is, is an index of the program. A list of time ranges. Why would encoding matter? 

Take a East/West coast feed of a program and download corresponding data that contains the available time range skip points.

TiVo can already skip ahead, 30 seconds, or its internal (15, 30, hourly) indexes on mpeg4 channels.


----------



## rainwater

andyw715 said:


> Kind of silly if you think about it. All Skipmode is, is an index of the program. A list of time ranges. Why would encoding matter?


Skipmode data is more complex then that. It is relative to captions. Otherwise it would not be accurate when there can be slight differences between cable companies on start times due to encoding differences and transmission delays.


----------



## meckel

andyw715 said:


> Kind of silly if you think about it. All Skipmode is, is an index of the program. A list of time ranges. Why would encoding matter?
> 
> Take a East/West coast feed of a program and download corresponding data that contains the available time range skip points.
> 
> TiVo can already skip ahead, 30 seconds, or its internal (15, 30, hourly) indexes on mpeg4 channels.


 I agree, but I have noticed other oddities that are only happening on mpeg-4 channels. For example fast forward is much much faster. I can't even use 3x forward and 2x is challenging.

30 second skip is skipping further ahead then it should. During a commercial I hit the button 4 times (2 minutes) it jumps closer to 8 minutes. I have seen banding and screen format issues on USA and SyFy since the switch.

OOH streaming and downloading to the app has also given me problems for MPEG-4 channels v non-mpeg-4 channels. Errors in play back color saturation audio popping and so on.

So I wonder if some or all of these other issues are tied to the SkipMode issues some of us are seeing with Comcast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevelleman

rainwater said:


> It is possible the issue is with captions being missing or being embedded differently in mpeg-4 recordings. One would be a cable company problem and one would be a TiVo problem. I'm not sure which it is at this point.


The captions work fine on the MPEG-4 channels but the way they embedded them into the shows could be the problem. MPEG 4 is causing all sorts of weird 30 second skip problems and FF problems so it could be that.


----------



## MgoBlue65

How would we determine if our provider is MPEG-4 vs 2? Disregard, answered my own question, DSLREPORTS confirms Charter is MPEG-2.


----------



## JoeKustra

MgoBlue65 said:


> How would we determine if our provider is MPEG-4 vs 2? Disregard, answered my own question, DSLREPORTS confirms Charter is MPEG-2.


TiVo box Diagnostics should show that after Video PID.


----------



## MgoBlue65

joekustra said:


> tivo box diagnostics should show that after video pid.


10-4


----------



## MgoBlue65

After reporting to TiVO Sarah, for the first time I had Skip Mode on tonight's episode of Colony, hopefully it appeared for everyone that recorded it. 

So that begs the question, if all it took was to report it to appear, again, what is the reason preventing them from assigning Skip Mode to all programming on the 20 channels from 4p-Mid?


----------



## meckel

MgoBlue65 said:


> After reporting to TiVO Sarah, for the first time I had Skip Mode on tonight's episode of Colony, hopefully it appeared for everyone that recorded it.
> 
> So that begs the question, if all it took was to report it to appear, again, what is the reason preventing them from assigning Skip Mode to all programming on the 20 channels from 4p-Mid?


I did not have SkipMode on Colony last last in HD. I did also record it in SD, just to see, and it had SkipMode. Has to be something with the MPEG-4 switch.

ABC, CW and CBS both had SkipMode on my recordings. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

Colony had skip mode for me last night. This is one of the shows I reported last week using the survey. So far I am four for four using the survey to report skip mode issues.
The only problem is there still is 4 episodes of Colony that are missing skip mode.


----------



## Durfman

I'm a few episodes behind in Colony, and it is the only show that I record where I have noticed some episodes have skip and some don't.


----------



## MgoBlue65

meckel said:


> I did not have SkipMode on Colony last last in HD. I did also record it in SD, just to see, and it had SkipMode. Has to be something with the MPEG-4 switch.
> 
> ABC, CW and CBS both had SkipMode on my recordings.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sucks, I hoped we all would've had it fixed. Does anyone record any other shows on USA Network and if so, what's been the result?


----------



## lpwcomp

MgoBlue65 said:


> Well that sucks, I hoped we all would've had it fixed. Does anyone record any other shows on USA Network and if so, what's been the result?


It has nothing to do with USA nor SD vs. HD per se. It's H.264 vs. MPEG2.


----------



## MgoBlue65

lpwcomp said:


> It has nothing to do with USA nor SD vs. HD per se. It's H.264 vs. MPEG2.


Fair enough, but how does that explain I didn't have it on my Roamio Pro with MPEG-2 service UNTIL I PM'd TiVO Sarah?


----------



## lpwcomp

MgoBlue65 said:


> Fair enough, but how does that explain I didn't have it on my Roamio Pro with MPEG-2 service UNTIL I PM'd TiVO Sarah?


That's a completely different issue.


----------



## Jed1

Things was going well for me with skip mode until tonight. I did not get skip mode on Limitless tonight. I just filled out the survey again for this show.
When I first got skip mode the other week this is one of the shows that was missing it. Last weeks episode had it.


----------



## db_TiVo

I did not get skip mode for Limitless tonight either. Skip Mode was also missing from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and Fresh Off the Boat. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Nothing on Limitless also. Maybe the delay made the "watcher" fall asleep. 

No joy for Colbert either.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

No SkipMode on Limitless for me.

I figured it was because the Ohio area had an election and they had some commercial breaks be nothing but election results coverage. They also had the picture smaller at times to display really annoying election result tallies for minutes at a time when the show started and resumed from some commercial breaks. It was very annoying!


----------



## HazelW

No skip mode on many for the past few days. I had to reboot again and then make a call to get them.


----------



## TonyD79

Tuesday night's primaries messed up skip mode. Same thing happened Super Tuesday.


----------



## lpwcomp

No skip for "Limitless" here either. Do have it for "N.C.I.S", "N.C.I.S New Orleans", "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.". "Crowded", and "Of Kings and Prophets".


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

TonyD79 said:


> Tuesday night's primaries messed up skip mode. Same thing happened Super Tuesday.





lpwcomp said:


> No skip for "Limitless" here either. Do have it for "N.C.I.S", "N.C.I.S New Orleans", "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.". "Crowded", and "Of Kings and Prophets".


Curious if the above was East Coast or West Coast?

Actually, this shows some of how SM is determined by TiVo.

For example, I did NOT have SM last night on

ABC - Fresh Off The Boat
ABC - The Real O'Neals
ABC - Marvel's Agent of Shield

Did have it for 
ABC - Of Kings and Prophets

The local station broke into programming multiple times in ALL these ABC shows with Candidate Speeches.

Clearly, SM was smart enough to realize that something was incorrect and did not apply SM to the first 3.

However, it DID show SM available for Of Kings and Prophets, even though the first 60 seconds was clipped with a candidate speech - as was a portion in the middle.

God help anyone who hopes to binge watch these in the future not realizing it.

So there appears to be some type of check that sometimes work if there is a big inconsistency in the programming from what they are expecting.

Also of note, CBS scheduled an election update from 8:00 - 8:01 and 9:00 - 9:01, then the NCIS episodes. No issue with NCIS.

But at 9:00, they started NCIS, not at 9:01, thus the first 60 seconds was missing - yet it still detected SM - so it must ignore the first 60 seconds for consistency.


----------



## TonyD79

Mine was east coast.


----------



## dswallow

I am so happy to see so many great TV series to be on networks that don't have "news" departments. I'm so sick of "breaking news" interruptions for things that have absolutely no "breaking" about them, and most certainly nothing that couldn't have been satisfied by wait 10 minutes or less for a normal commercial break, or even till the next news program airtime.

A projection of a winner of any state's political primary is absolutely NOT breaking news. I'd be complaining vociferously about a crawl over the screen about it, but these do not deserve having to endure even 30 seconds of some idiot talking head explaining the "news" to us.


----------



## lpwcomp

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Curious if the above was East Coast or West Coast?


<snark> Do you really not know on which coast Georgia is?</snark>



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> So there appears to be some type of check that sometimes work if there is a big inconsistency in the programming from what they are expecting.


If the CC is screwed up, it can't sync the skip data.



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> But at 9:00, they started NCIS, not at 9:01, thus the first 60 seconds was missing - yet it still detected SM - so it must ignore the first 60 seconds for consistency.


I assume you mean "NCIS: New Orleans".

I'm sure glad I pad everything by 2 minutes at either end.


----------



## wtkflhn

I had a real weird one. NCIS La on Monday showed it had skipmode right after the show ended at 10pm (CDT). It also had the SM icon on tuesday evening. But then, the icon disappeared. And there was no SM. That's the 1st time I've seen that one.


----------



## wmhjr

I saw that too.


----------



## lpwcomp

wtkflhn said:


> I had a real weird one. NCIS La on Monday showed it had skipmode right after the show ended at 10pm (CDT). It also had the SM icon on tuesday evening. But then, the icon disappeared. And there was no SM. That's the 1st time I've seen that one.


That is weird. Still there on mine.


----------



## mrizzo80

No SM on ABC/Real O'Neals or ABC/FotB. These are the first misses that I know of... not a big deal. I do love SM, though! I'm in EDT.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

lpwcomp said:


> <snark> Do you really not know on which coast Georgia is?</snark>
> 
> If the CC is screwed up, it can't sync the skip data.
> 
> I assume you mean "NCIS: New Orleans".
> 
> I'm sure glad I pad everything by 2 minutes at either end.


I hardly look at profiles as most do not list them. Sorry.

And thank Apple for NCIS to NCSI....it's happened enough times you would think it would learn it.

I do NOT pad things 2 minutes at each end as then your 6 tuners are reduced to 3 tuners - unlike DirecTV which, despite TiVo spending $100M on R&D, can figure out how to make 1 tuner overlap on 2 shows.

It appears you did not read my post close enough.

Limitless did not have CC screwup. It did NOT have SM.

Agents Marvel had break ins. It did NOT have SM.

Of Kings had break ins. In fact the first minute had Hillary Clinton speaking. Bernie Sanders interrupted later. It DID have SM...though not over the candidates.

As thus, there was no difference in what happened between Marvel Agents and Of Kings.....yet SM was left off Marvel Agents (where others had it in other East Coast areas) and was NOT left off Of Kings.

So it appears it is trying to verify the CC for the SM....but does not always do a correct job of it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

dswallow said:


> I am so happy to see so many great TV series to be on networks that don't have "news" departments. I'm so sick of "breaking news" interruptions for things that have absolutely no "breaking" about them, and most certainly nothing that couldn't have been satisfied by wait 10 minutes or less for a normal commercial break, or even till the next news program airtime.
> 
> A projection of a winner of any state's political primary is absolutely NOT breaking news. I'd be complaining vociferously about a crawl over the screen about it, but these do not deserve having to endure even 30 seconds of some idiot talking head explaining the "news" to us.


This was not talking heads. This was actual candidates making speeches after the election results - even worse.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

wtkflhn said:


> I had a real weird one. NCIS La on Monday showed it had skipmode right after the show ended at 10pm (CDT). It also had the SM icon on tuesday evening. But then, the icon disappeared. And there was no SM. That's the 1st time I've seen that one.





wmhjr said:


> I saw that too.


I have skip mode on NCIS LA....right after the show....earlier today...and now.


----------



## wmhjr

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I have skip mode on NCIS LA....right after the show....earlier today...and now.


Very weird. I actually watched it late last night. Rest assured, I had no skip mode for that show at around 11:15pm last night.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

wmhjr said:


> Very weird. I actually watched it late last night. Rest assured, I had no skip mode for that show at around 11:15pm last night.


I would theorize again, there is some type of checksum, for lack of a better description of the cc data that has to match for SM to show on a program.

I state that based on my observations from last night where I did not have SM and others did on Marvels Agent.

The fact that CoxPhoenix says he does not get them on any CW Program while others do elsewhere.

That you do not have it on Mondays NCIS LA and I do.

That I had it on Of Kings and there was local interruption would tend to make one think it is not as exact as a checksum, but certainly similar.

It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## lpwcomp

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I would theorize again, there is some type of checksum, for lack of a better description of the cc data that has to match for SM to show on a program.
> 
> I state that based on my observations from last night where I did not have SM and others did on Marvels Agent.
> 
> The fact that CoxPhoenix says he does not get them on any CW Program while others do elsewhere.
> 
> That you do not have it on Mondays NCIS LA and I do.
> 
> That I had it on Of Kings and there was local interruption would tend to make one think it is not as exact as a checksum, but certainly similar.
> 
> It's the only logical explanation.


It's been pretty much confirmed that syncing of the skip data is based on a hash code of the CC.

In any case, the situation that is confusing people is not missing skip data per se, it is when skip was there and then disappeared.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

lpwcomp said:


> It's been pretty much confirmed that syncing of the skip data is based on a hash code of the CC.
> 
> In any case, the situation that is confusing people is not missing skip data per se, it is when skip was there and then disappeared.


It might be possible for skip code to appear right after show but in more detailed comparison of hash code later on it finds enough variance to drop skip mode.

Again, that would seem to be only explanation at this point


----------



## mattack

HazelW said:


> I had to reboot again and then make a call to get them.


Since the skip mode data is 'just' gotten over the network (and we've all seen it happen 'live' soon after recordings finish), has anybody ever confirmed that rebooting OR making a connection would actually fix this?

I think not, I think it was just a coincidence, or possibly working around a _different_ bug in the Tivo software (of which there are plenty).


----------



## randian

dswallow said:


> A projection of a winner of any state's political primary is absolutely NOT breaking news. I'd be complaining vociferously about a crawl over the screen about it, but these do not deserve having to endure even 30 seconds of some idiot talking head explaining the "news" to us.


My local CBS station had its prime-time shows compressed into the upper-right corner to show the primary results continuously without interruption during the entire night. They also cut about 8 minutes from the beginning and about 5 during the middle to show speeches and "news" coverage from the primaries. A total loss of episode content. Incredibly aggravating, and I expect them to do it again next Tuesday. If I were the network I'd be pissed my affiliates were preempting my shows like that.


----------



## Jed1

I watched the skip less episode of Limitless last night and I thoroughly checked the CC and there was nothing wrong with them. Also there was no interruption for the Primary news at the beginning of the show. There was some news break later in the show but that happened when the show went to a commercial break.
I had skip mode on NCIS and NCIS NO which had the brief update at the top of the hour for the primaries so I think that they just did not bother to do Limitless for some reason.


----------



## meckel

I think this one is just weird. Last night I did not have SkipMode on The Goldbergs on my Roamio. After I watch it I went to delete it from the Bolt that also recorded it and it had the Skip icon. Check the deleted folder on the Roamio and still no SkipMode. Very odd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm wondering if there is occasionally a problem with the feed to the person marking the skip points.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> I'm wondering if there is occasionally a problem with the feed to the person marking the skip points.


We know that is true on Tuesdays when there are primaries due to local interruptions. And clearly other local issues could affect the taggers.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

randian said:


> My local CBS station had its prime-time shows compressed into the upper-right corner to show the primary results continuously without interruption during the entire night. They also cut about 8 minutes from the beginning and about 5 during the middle to show speeches and "news" coverage from the primaries. A total loss of episode content. Incredibly aggravating, and I expect them to do it again next Tuesday. If I were the network I'd be pissed my affiliates were preempting my shows like that.


Why would a Florida Affiliate do this next Tuesday as well?

Though I was pissed as well (especially for 2 ABC shows I was planning to binge watch) the FCC is very clear the TV license is for the local market and Network have no say when it comes to local coverage.

EDIT: Well, now I do not have to worry about one of them.

http://www.thewrap.com/of-kings-and-prophets-abc-2-episodes-shelved/

Although I have not watched any Agent's Marvel this year...and election interruptions missing this episode makes me wonder if I should just delete them all.


----------



## meckel

meckel said:


> I think this one is just weird. Last night I did not have SkipMode on The Goldbergs on my Roamio. After I watch it I went to delete it from the Bolt that also recorded it and it had the Skip icon. Check the deleted folder on the Roamio and still no SkipMode. Very odd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd night in a row that ABC on my Roamio did not have SkipMode mode, but the same show (How to Get Away with Murder) had SkipMode on my bolt. Just straight up odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lessd

lpwcomp said:


> No skip for "Limitless" here either. Do have it for "N.C.I.S", "N.C.I.S New Orleans", "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.". "Crowded", and "Of Kings and Prophets".


No SM on "Limitless" for me also, Comcast Hartford CT. Older "Limitless" do have the SM on them.


----------



## JoeKustra

Last night: Both Late Show and Tonight Show are missing SM. OK for TDS.


----------



## sushikitten

I had SM on New Girl this week but it refused to work. I then tried Better Call Saul and it worked fine.


----------



## bam1220

I came to this forum just now because my SM hasn't been working properly either this week. Tuesday night ABC shows were the worst. But other shows including The Goldbergs did not have SM this week. The latest Fresh Off the Boat didn't either.


----------



## worachj

Missing SkipMode for the movie Gravity on FX. Anybody get it? It airs a couple of different times, so I'm hoping it'll show up on my recording sometime.


----------



## TonyD79

bam1220 said:


> I came to this forum just now because my SM hasn't been working properly either this week. Tuesday night ABC shows were the worst. But other shows including The Goldbergs did not have SM this week. The latest Fresh Off the Boat didn't either.


Tuesday was primary night and abc broke in a lot early on.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> Tuesday was primary night and abc broke in a lot early on.


Since other people, including myself, had skip data for ABC Tuesday programming, the problems were more likely caused by local affiliates rather than ABC.


----------



## mchief

Two nights ago, I had no skipmode on any programs. I watched the first program and when I exited, skip was back on all the programs (network).

Skip on Kings is now - program cancelled.


----------



## Mr Tony

Friday was 1st day all week that TMZ had skip mode (its on at 6:30 and 11:35 on local FOX).

Whats odd is yesterdays episode I got the 11:35 one because had 4 things recording at 6:30. So I thought maybe glitch in system with the 6:30 episode. But Thursdays 11:35 recording DIDNT have SM.


----------



## rainwater

unclehonkey said:


> Friday was 1st day all week that TMZ had skip mode (its on at 6:30 and 11:35 on local FOX).


TMZ is syndicated so it really depends on the affiliates that TiVo gets their SkipMode data from. I'm actually surprised TiVo does syndicated programming at all but I guess it does carry over to other markets assuming the captions are the same.


----------



## Mr Tony

I know TMZ is syndicated but technically so is Jeopardy (and folks have talk about that one with SM)

Seems like syndicated shows are MISS (mostly) and hit (sometimes). I record 2 1/2 men on local CW usually nightly and its about 25% hit.


----------



## Mr Tony

also last nights Dancing with the Stars didn't either


----------



## moyekj

unclehonkey said:


> also last nights Dancing with the Stars didn't either


 Did for me (as per my response in other thread).


----------



## mrizzo80

Full Frontal w/Samantha Bee (TBS) didn't have SM last night for me.


----------



## lpwcomp

mrizzo80 said:


> Full Frontal w/Samantha Bee (TBS) didn't have SM last night for me.


And your TBS is still MPEG-2?


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> Full Frontal w/Samantha Bee (TBS) didn't have SM last night for me.


Mine did. MPEG-2 of course.


----------



## mrizzo80

lpwcomp said:


> And your TBS is still MPEG-2?


Yessir. Overall I have SM on >95% of eligible shows, and those that don't usually missed it due to one-off causes (like issues likely caused by election coverage, etc.)


----------



## lessd

mrizzo80 said:


> Full Frontal w/Samantha Bee (TBS) didn't have SM last night for me.


Did for me in CT


----------



## mattack

The 58 minute episode of Limitless got skip mode the next day..


----------



## t1voproof

No skip for OJ. C'mon Juice!


----------



## astrohip

unclehonkey said:


> I know TMZ is syndicated but technically so is Jeopardy (and folks have talk about that one with SM)


I haven't seen a SM Jeopardy in a while, over a week, maybe two.



t1voproof said:


> No skip for OJ. C'mon Juice!


Watched it almost live. Hated to do it, really wanted to wait for SM.


----------



## rainwater

unclehonkey said:


> I know TMZ is syndicated but technically so is Jeopardy (and folks have talk about that one with SM)
> 
> Seems like syndicated shows are MISS (mostly) and hit (sometimes). I record 2 1/2 men on local CW usually nightly and its about 25% hit.


Yes, but it depends on the airing schedule where TiVo is tagging it. Jeopardy for instance, is syndicated in pretty much every market in the US. TMZ is not.


----------



## Jed1

Missing skip mode on NCIS NO last night. I got skip on NCIS and Limitless. I filled out the survey again as I had to fill it out for Limitless last week.
I am getting tired of doing this and I think I am going to give up as this is just another thing that will never work right.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Missing skip mode on NCIS NO last night. I got skip on NCIS and Limitless. I filled out the survey again as I had to fill it out for Limitless last week.
> I am getting tired of doing this and I think I am going to give up as this is just another thing that will never work right.


I concur. On all sentences.


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> Missing skip mode on NCIS NO last night. I got skip on NCIS and Limitless. I filled out the survey again as I had to fill it out for Limitless last week.
> I am getting tired of doing this and I think I am going to give up as this is just another thing that will never work right.


I have SkipMode on both NCIS and NCIS NO from last night. As for all of the issues, this is a new feature that is very complex. I suspect TiVo will eventually fix a lot of the issues and hopefully add more redundancy to their tagging system (like tagging in multiple areas around the US in case of local interruptions/issues).


----------



## Jed1

rainwater said:


> I have SkipMode on both NCIS and NCIS NO from last night. As for all of the issues, this is a new feature that is very complex. I suspect TiVo will eventually fix a lot of the issues and hopefully add more redundancy to their tagging system (like tagging in multiple areas around the US in case of local interruptions/issues).


I am going around in circles with TiVo as a number of shows will not have skip mode one week. I go through the process of filling out the survey for each show and then the following week those shows will have skip but another group will be missing skip. So I fill out the survey for those shows and then the following week the shows from the previous week are again missing skip.
And the titles I am missing skip mode on have no interruptions at all. I even checked the CC data and it is intact and functioning properly. It would be nice if you could report something to TiVo and they actually fix the problem where you don't have to repeatedly have to keep reporting the same thing over and over again.
I don't even report any glitches to them anymore as I am tired of wasting time with silly trouble shooting procedures that you have to repeat over and over again and you never get anywhere with the issue.
I am seeing the same thing with this skip mode survey. You think by reporting to them that the issue will be resolved but you are let down by having to report the same programs over and over again.
Serenity Now Insanity Later!


----------



## sushikitten

Where do we find the surveys?


----------



## Jed1

sushikitten said:


> Where do we find the surveys?


http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx

I added it to my favorites bar so I can get easy access to it. Has come in handy as I have submitted about 20 surveys so far.


----------



## moyekj

SkipMode has been 100% for me for last couple of weeks - loving it. I think 20.5.9 improved the captions syncing. Well done TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> SkipMode has been 100% for me for last couple of weeks - loving it. I think 20.5.9 improved the captions syncing. Well done TiVo.


Things are always better in California.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx
> 
> I added it to my favorites bar so I can get easy access to it. Has come in handy as I have submitted about 20 surveys so far.


I've been wondering. We seem to have the same missing SM programs. We do have frequent 5 to 15 second local ads on many shows, usually for a prom dress or lawyer. Perhaps these are killing the segment lengths and then killing SM? Just a thought. Last night it was L&O:SVU, Chicago P.D. and The Tonight Show (all NBC). CBS and Fox were good.


----------



## HazelW

So last night I noticed that "Survivor" had a skip logo shortly after recording. When I got up this morning, six other shows had recorded that should have had skip, but did not. I used the trick of rebooting the TiVo and them connecting to the service. That made the six shows have the skip logo. 

Clearly there is an intermittent problem that needs to be addressed by Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra

HazelW said:


> Clearly there is an intermittent problem that needs to be addressed by Tivo.


Their method of addressing the problem may be to let Rovi fix it.
http://www.streetinsider.com/Hot+M+and+A/TiVo+(TIVO),+Rovi+(ROVI)+Said+in+Merger+Talks/11446585.html


----------



## samccfl99

Hate to ask this as it probably may have been asked, but it seems that SM does not kick in until a show has finished recording. For example, I started watching Survivor last nite before it was done and there was no SM, but when it finished recording I went in and out and it was there. Seems to always do this in this situation. I just noticed this recently because I usually do not watch much live...LOL. Is that the way it works?

Thanks


----------



## rainwater

samccfl99 said:


> Hate to ask this as it probably may have been asked, but it seems that SM does not kick in until a show has finished recording. For example, I started watching Survivor last nite before it was done and there was no SM, but when it finished recording I went in and out and it was there. Seems to always do this in this situation. I just noticed this recently because I usually do not watch much live...LOL. Is that the way it works?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they do not finish tagging the show until it is complete. Usually around 2-3 minutes after the program ends SkipMode is available. I suspect they do this on purpose so that the entire show is tagged and the availability isn't inconsistent inside of a single program (like the last segment not being tagged yet).


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> Yes, they do not finish tagging the show until it is complete. Usually around 2-3 minutes after the program ends SkipMode is available. I suspect they do this on purpose so that the entire show is tagged and the availability isn't inconsistent inside of a single program (like the last segment not being tagged yet).


 There's more to it as well - SkipMode cannot be functional until after a recording completes because the CC sync method relies on CC data being generated on the local recording before SkipMode can be used. That's why, for example, west coast recordings have to wait until recording is complete before they can use SkipMode as well even though the author's skip data is generated on East coast 3 hours earlier.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I haven't had SM on the last few episodes of Elementary.


----------



## JoeKustra

NickTheGreat said:


> I haven't had SM on the last few episodes of Elementary.


The last episode (3/20) was delayed 35 minutes. I had a 30 minute pad at the end and it got SM. Another box recorded it from the guide and did not get SM. The 3/10 episode didn't have it either.

I have a 1 hour pad at the end for Sunday's episode.


----------



## Mr Tony

rainwater said:


> TMZ is syndicated so it really depends on the affiliates that TiVo gets their SkipMode data from. I'm actually surprised TiVo does syndicated programming at all but I guess it does carry over to other markets assuming the captions are the same.


odd one last night for TMZ. No SM after it so I watched the show. When I deleted it and looked in the "recently deleted" it shows with SM on it. I undeleted it and SM worked fine

Very sporadic on TMZ. But when it has SM it works real well because TMZ goes to commercial, comes back 30 seconds later with a "coming up" and they hype a article which lasts maybe 15 seconds, then back to commercial.

SM hits that "coming up" spot like it should. SO when it works...it REALLY works


----------



## Mr Tony

mrizzo80 said:


> Full Frontal w/Samantha Bee (TBS) didn't have SM last night for me.





lpwcomp said:


> And your TBS is still MPEG-2?





JoeKustra said:


> Mine did. MPEG-2 of course.


I recorded the replay last night and had SM too. MPEG-2 Comcast


----------



## JoeKustra

A perfect week for my viewing habits. No NBC programs and all but NCIS:NO on CBS were good. No problems with TBS, History, Fox and ABC.


----------



## JoeKustra

Seriously, I tested Grimm last night. I used the guide to make a recording on my SD and HD channel. The SD recording had SM, the HD did not. Same for The Tonight Show. Any ideas? My cable feed?


----------



## moyekj

JoeKustra said:


> Seriously, I tested Grimm last night. I used the guide to make a recording on my SD and HD channel. The SD recording had SM, the HD did not. Same for The Tonight Show. Any ideas? My cable feed?


 Probably bad/corrupted captions for at least a portion of the HD recording.


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> Probably bad/corrupted captions for at least a portion of the HD recording.


Who/what causes that?


----------



## moyekj

JoeKustra said:


> Who/what causes that?


 Could be a problem directly from feed from your cable company, or could be signal issue in your house. Perhaps a relatively easy way to test the HD feed captions if program is not copy protected is download it with kmttg with "decrypt" and "captions" tasks enabled and then look at resulting ASCII .srt captions file to see if there is any corruption there.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> Seriously, I tested Grimm last night. I used the guide to make a recording on my SD and HD channel. The SD recording had SM, the HD did not. Same for The Tonight Show. Any ideas? My cable feed?


I can not figure out why most of the Late Night shows I recorded do get it either. Recordings are fine CC seems to be there but most do not get SkipMode. Last night I did get SkipMode for Grimm but my Fox records where glitchy enough so none of them got SkipMode (and of course Late Night did not get SkipMode).


----------



## JoeKustra

atmuscarella said:


> I can not figure out why most of the Late Night shows I recorded do get it either. Recordings are fine CC seems to be there but most do not get SkipMode. Last night I did get SkipMode for Grimm but my Fox records where glitchy enough so none of them got SkipMode (and of course Late Night did not get SkipMode).


No problem with Second Chance last night. Despite what's on the guide, next week is new for The Late Show and The Tonight Show. I also was watching my failed copy of Grimm (I usually never watch it) and the CC seemed fine also. I did notice Hyundai and NBC promos had no CC.


----------



## Mr Tony

The new series 'The Detour" on TBS had a preview last night at 10:30 CDT. NO SM
(and yes my TBS is MPEG2...Samantha Bee has SM on it)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> The new series 'The Detour" on TBS had a preview last night at 10:30 CDT. NO SM
> (and yes my TBS is MPEG2...Samantha Bee has SM on it)


It's on TNT this Saturday at 11pm. Maybe a retry.

On my post from two days ago: this morning's connection made this weeks late night become "new".

NCAA is still TBA for next week.


----------



## UCLABB

unclehonkey said:


> The new series 'The Detour" on TBS had a preview last night at 10:30 CDT. NO SM
> (and yes my TBS is MPEG2...Samantha Bee has SM on it)


Maybe impacted by NCAA basketball tourney?


----------



## Mr Tony

UCLABB said:


> Maybe impacted by NCAA basketball tourney?


no in the schedule it was for 10:30 CDT


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> It's on TNT this Saturday at 11pm. Maybe a retry.


Its not a big deal as its recorded. Just pointing out it didnt have SM


----------



## rainwater

unclehonkey said:


> odd one last night for TMZ. No SM after it so I watched the show. When I deleted it and looked in the "recently deleted" it shows with SM on it. I undeleted it and SM worked fine
> 
> Very sporadic on TMZ. But when it has SM it works real well because TMZ goes to commercial, comes back 30 seconds later with a "coming up" and they hype a article which lasts maybe 15 seconds, then back to commercial.


The issue is there is probably lots of local commercial programming during TMZ since it is syndicated. My guess is it affects the SkipMode availability depending on what your local affiliate does with the airing.


----------



## sushikitten

Jed1 said:


> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx I added it to my favorites bar so I can get easy access to it. Has come in handy as I have submitted about 20 surveys so far.


Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Tony

Last nights shows are hit and miss

TMZ-miss
Voice-Miss
Dancing with stars-Hit (last weeks was a miss)
Crazy Ex Girlfriend (CW)-Hit
Samantha Bee (TBS)-Hit
2 1/2 men episode on local CW-hit


----------



## Mr Tony

rainwater said:


> The issue is there is probably lots of local commercial programming during TMZ since it is syndicated. My guess is it affects the SkipMode availability depending on what your local affiliate does with the airing.


but what doesnt make sense is it does have SM every now and then. 
The other syndicated shows I record (2 1/2 men on CW and Friends on Independent) have skip mode 90% of the time


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> Last nights shows are hit and miss
> 
> TMZ-miss
> Voice-Miss
> Dancing with stars-Hit (last weeks was a miss)
> Crazy Ex Girlfriend (CW)-Hit
> Samantha Bee (TBS)-Hit
> 2 1/2 men episode on local CW-hit


Full Frontal was a repeat. I don't see any new episodes for the next two weeks.

Late night: The Tonight Show-hit, The Late Show-miss.


----------



## justen_m

unclehonkey said:


> Last nights shows are hit and miss


All hits for me. 11/11.
CBS: Supergirl, Scorpion, NCIS:LA
FOX: Gotham, Lucifer
NBC: Blindspot
AMC: Better Call Saul
SyFy: Magicians, Bitten
FOOD: Chopped Junior (x2, repeats of eps I missed the first time around)

God, I watch too much TV. For 3 of those shows, I am 7+ hours behind. The only one I watched yesterday was Supergirl.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Full Frontal was a repeat. I don't see any new episodes for the next two weeks.


I hadnt seen the episode before so it was "new" to me


----------



## sushikitten

Any idea why Ellen would only have random eps with SM? I currently have 45 recordings and only about four with SM. Is that something I should report?

I thought SM was prime time stuff only, but then no Ellen eps should have SM.


----------



## Mr Tony

sushikitten said:


> Any idea why Ellen would only have random eps with SM? I currently have 45 recordings and only about four with SM. Is that something I should report?
> 
> I thought SM was prime time stuff only, but then no Ellen eps should have SM.


Skip mode is supposedly from 4:30-midnight (or until the late shows are done on network TV)

You can report it but folks here will just say "well its syndicated so it really shouldn't have it" like when I say about TMZ (which is on at 6:30 here)


----------



## lpwcomp

sushikitten said:


> Any idea why Ellen would only have random eps with SM? I currently have 45 recordings and only about four with SM. Is that something I should report?
> 
> I thought SM was prime time stuff only, but then no Ellen eps should have SM.


Any chance that the ones that don't are H.264 while the ones that do are MPEG2?


----------



## sushikitten

sushikitten said:


> Any idea why Ellen would only have random eps with SM?
> 
> I currently have 45 recordings and only about four with SM. Is that something I should report? I thought SM was prime time stuff only, but then no Ellen eps should have SM.





lpwcomp said:


> Any chance that the ones that don't are H.264 while the ones that do are MPEG2?


They're all recording from the same OP (one channel) so they couldn't be different formats, could they? Where would I even check that?


----------



## lpwcomp

sushikitten said:


> They're all recording from the same OP (one channel) so they couldn't be different formats, could they? Where would I even check that?


The 1P* is on a specific channel and not all channels? If so, and they were all recorded recently, then yes, they should all be one or the other.

It's also quite possible that either not all of the episodes have been marked or that there is a problem with the cc that prevents syncing.

* I prefer "1P" for One Pass to distinguish it from Original Poster.


----------



## sushikitten

lpwcomp said:


> The 1P* is on a specific channel and not all channels? If so, and they were all recorded recently, then yes, they should all be one or the other. It's also quite possible that either not all of the episodes have been marked or that there is a problem with the cc that prevents syncing. * I prefer "1P" for One Pass to distinguish it from Original Poster.


Sorry. 1P. I don't post much about actual Tivo stuff so I forgot the lingo. 

Yep, single-channel 1P (HD if that matters). There are currently 47 recorded eps...and the SP logo is only on 2/17, 2/4, 2/1, and 1/19.


----------



## cherry ghost

sushikitten said:


> Sorry. 1P. I don't post much about actual Tivo stuff so I forgot the lingo.
> 
> Yep, single-channel 1P (HD if that matters). There are currently 47 recorded eps...and the SP logo is only on 2/17, 2/4, 2/1, and 1/19.


What time is Ellen on in your area?

Since it's syndicated, I think, it's possible that those episodes were marked for SM in a different part of the country.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I finally got my very first SkipMode on a CW show, Wednesday nights Supernatural. The previous Arrow episode did not have SM though, and it's CCs were still messed up.

It will be interesting to see if they fixed the CCs on my CW or if this was just a fluke.


----------



## humbb

I've had an interesting SM experience, exactly the same, two weeks in a row recording The Americans on FX.

My 1P recorded the show last night from 10pm (PT) to 11:05pm, including 3 mins padding with no SM. I then tuned in to the repeat immediately following which began at 11:02pm and hit "record". I checked this morning and the repeat had SM, although the recording is missing the first 3 minutes because of the padding - the buffer didn't start until 11:05. So the "incomplete recording" had SM. Fortunately I have the first 3 mins on the initial recording (twice, at the beginning and end).

This is the exact same behavior as I experienced last week for this show.


----------



## drumjed

CoxInPHX said:


> I finally got my very first SkipMode on a CW show, Wednesday nights Supernatural. The previous Arrow episode did not have SM though, and it's CCs were still messed up.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they fixed the CCs on my CW or if this was just a fluke.


This is promising indeed for us in the Phoenix area. I had contacted Cox about a month ago on the caption issues for our local CW and have been receiving periodic updates from someone in "executive escalations". The CW shows I watch are on tonight and tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if SM is present on any of these episodes.


----------



## JoeKustra

CoxInPHX said:


> I finally got my very first SkipMode on a CW show, Wednesday nights Supernatural. The previous Arrow episode did not have SM though, and it's CCs were still messed up.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they fixed the CCs on my CW or if this was just a fluke.


I recorded CW last night on two channels. Both programs of DC's Legends were missing SM. One copy of The 100 had SM, from WSWB. The WPIX version did not.


----------



## CoxInPHX

No SM on DC's Legends or The 100 in Phoenix either, although both programs had a few glitches during the programs, both programs CC's were also the same pattern of 2 repeating and 2 dropped characters w/ missing sentences.

Last night's Supernatural must have just been a fluke, I did notice there weren't any CC issues with that program the few minutes I turned on CCs.


----------



## JoeKustra

It seems the SM operation is pretty spotty. I did get SM on the Late Show for the first time in over a week.


----------



## moyekj

SkipMode continues to be 100% for me for several weeks now, so I haven't needed to prepare any show for kmttg AutoSkip lately. Basically too good to be true and hope upcoming merger doesn't do away with this fantastic feature.


----------



## gweempose

moyekj said:


> SkipMode continues to be 100% for me for several weeks now, so I haven't needed to prepare any show for kmttg AutoSkip lately. Basically too good to be true and hope upcoming merger doesn't do away with this fantastic feature.


It's an amazing feature, and I'll be really sad if it disappears.


----------



## iowacyclone

I'm getting skip mode on almost everything. Only shows they never get it for me are Quantico, Once Upon a Time, and Agents of SHIELD. Which are the only three ABC shows I record. I'm not sure if there is something about ABC and thats why those shows don't get skip mode or if its something about the three shows in particular.


----------



## JoeKustra

Only the Shadow knows.


----------



## moyekj

Jinx. "Motive - Six Months Later" on USA last night didn't get SKIP for me even though SKIP data is available for it from tivo.com. A quick check of captions throughout the show didn't reveal any obvious problems. Oh well, AutoSkip it is for this one.


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> Jinx. "Motive - Six Months Later" on USA last night didn't get SKIP for me even though SKIP data is available for it from tivo.com. A quick check of captions throughout the show didn't reveal any obvious problems. Oh well, AutoSkip it is for this one.


I was waiting to see also. I didn't have much hope.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Jinx. "Motive - Six Months Later" on USA last night didn't get SKIP for me even though SKIP data is available for it from tivo.com. A quick check of captions throughout the show didn't reveal any obvious problems. Oh well, AutoSkip it is for this one.


No sympathy from me. I never get SKIP on anything on USAHD since it is H.264 here.


----------



## gweempose

I was bummed when the season finale of The Walking Dead didn't have SkipMode last night. Unfortunately, I quickly realized that it was because Comcast had switched the channel to H.264. They must have done this some time between last week and this week. I really hope TiVo figures out how to bring back SkipMode to H.264 recordings.


----------



## moyekj

Dancing With The Stars - Season 22 Episode 03 didn't result in SKIP for me despite having tivo.com skip data available. Analyzing download and captions while generating AutoSkip data for it didn't reveal any issues with corrupted captions...


----------



## Mr Tony

moyekj said:


> Dancing With The Stars - Season 22 Episode 03 didn't result in SKIP for me despite having tivo.com skip data available. Analyzing download and captions while generating AutoSkip data for it didn't reveal any issues with corrupted captions...


same here. NO SkipMode


----------



## choco

Dancing with the Stars has been missing skipmode for us for the past 2 weeks (last night and the week before).


----------



## tim1724

East coast or west coast? I wouldn't be surprised if the west coast broadcast of a live program such as Dancing with the Stars differed from the east coast broadcast. (I know there have been instances in the past where the west coast version had portions removed by the network censors.)


----------



## Mr Tony

East Coast here

Episodes 1 & 3 didnt have SM
Episode 2 did


----------



## mark1958

No skip mode for Marvel's Agents of Shield last night for me, it was there for
NCIS, NCIS NO, Forged in Fire, Limitless, Deadliest Catch, Iron & Fire, I have also never had skip for Ink Master, Charter is my Cable Company.
I would think by now Tivo would have this figured out, I have been with Tivo since their inception and still believe it's one of the best dvr units on the 
market, but it sure seems like they have been mediocre at best lately. It's truly sad in my opinion. 

My bad, Deadliest Catch last night S12 E2 no skip as well


----------



## choco

Also no skip for last night's Marvel's Agents of Shield here.

Posts I've seen here seem to indicate that in many cases (Marvel, DWTS), the problem is with Tivo, not local channels, because skip is missing nationwide for the same episodes.


----------



## lpwcomp

mark1958 said:


> No skip mode for Marvel's Agents of Shield last night for me, it was there for
> NCIS, NCIS NO, Forged in Fire, Limitless, Deadliest Catch, Iron & Fire, I have also never had skip for Ink Master, Charter is my Cable Company.
> I would think by now Tivo would have this figured out, I have been with Tivo since their inception and still believe it's one of the best dvr units on the
> market, but it sure seems like they have been mediocre at best lately. It's truly sad in my opinion.
> 
> My bad, Deadliest Catch last night S12 E2 no skip as well


While editing last night's "Marvel's Agents of Shield", I discovered that ABC felt the overwhelming need to stick a "Special Report" on the Wisconsin primary at @ the halfway point. Right in the middle of a scene. Possibly what screwed up Skip. Are the networks deliberately trying to kill broadcast TV?


----------



## mark1958

lpwcomp said:


> While editing last night's "Marvel's Agents of Shield", I discovered that ABC felt the overwhelming need to stick a "Special Report" on the Wisconsin primary at @ the halfway point. Right in the middle of a scene. Possibly what screwed up Skip. Are the networks deliberately trying to kill broadcast TV?


To bad Tivo didn't at least add skip mode to the (Special Report" on the Wisconsin primary CIRCUS at @ the halfway point.


----------



## moyekj

I've seen a few posts in the past about shows showing SKIP icon that don't work for skip during playback. I ran into one last night, but I found an interesting workaround. I most often start play of a show by highlighting in My Shows and pressing "Play" on remote (not pushing into show details). In some cases there's an annoying bug where it takes several seconds for play to start that way and that was the case for this show. I noticed right away that skip wasn't working even though SKIP icon was indicated. So I exit playback and this time use "Select" on the show to get to show details, and then start play from there. Doing that skip worked right away. Backing out and trying Play from My Shows again led to skip not working. So not sure why it matters, but starting play from show details gave me skip. So if someone runs into the problem this may be a way to make it work.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

moyekj said:


> I've seen a few posts in the past about shows showing SKIP icon that don't work for skip during playback. I ran into one last night, but I found an interesting workaround. I most often start play of a show by highlighting in My Shows and pressing "Play" on remote (not pushing into show details). In some cases there's an annoying bug where it takes several seconds for play to start that way and that was the case for this show. I noticed right away that skip wasn't working even though SKIP icon was indicated. So I exit playback and this time use "Select" on the show to get to show details, and then start play from there. Doing that skip worked right away. Backing out and trying Play from My Shows again led to skip not working. So not sure why it matters, but starting play from show details gave me skip. So if someone runs into the problem this may be a way to make it work.


I had 2 shows on Wednesday Night that had skipmode icon....but did not kick in when started.

Had to pause, reselect and resume.

Strange.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

lpwcomp said:


> While editing last night's "Marvel's Agents of Shield", I discovered that ABC felt the overwhelming need to stick a "Special Report" on the Wisconsin primary at @ the halfway point. Right in the middle of a scene. Possibly what screwed up Skip. Are the networks deliberately trying to kill broadcast TV?


Marvel Agents ratings have been so low, most suspect it will not be back next year (as well as Agent Carter).

Usually the only thing to score lower are Fox's Comedies on Tuesday Night - and calling them "comedies" is a stretch. Of course, they had AI on Tuesday so ABC was in the cellar again.

Just a guess, but that is probably why ABC is so willing to interrupt Tuesday Night Programming.


----------



## gonzotek

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Marvel Agents ratings have been so low, most suspect it will not be back next year (as well as Agent Carter).


Umm, Agents was renewed over a month ago:
http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...son-first-2016-teaser-released/7541457093063/


----------



## lessd

No SM on FX *The Americans* this week, had SM in past weeks.


----------



## moyekj

lessd said:


> No SM on FX *The Americans* this week, had SM in past weeks.


 Season 4, Ep 4 had it for me this week as did last week's episode.


----------



## wtkflhn

I watch the Americans every week and get the early feed at 10om central. So far, it has had SM every week. I haven't watched this weeks Americans. But has the SM icon on it. So it should be working OK.


----------



## Mr Tony

ironically last night TMZ HAD skip mode on it
1st time since.......Last Wednesday


----------



## justen_m

wtkflhn said:


> I watch the Americans every week and get the early feed at 10om central. So far, it has had SM every week. I haven't watched this weeks Americans. But has the SM icon on it. So it should be working OK.


My first showing is 11pm MDT. The channel is FXPHD, meaning I get the Pacific feed. I have every episode of S4 sitting on my TiVo, and skip mode for all of 'em.


----------



## mrizzo80

No SM on Conan (TBS/Tuesday 11pm EDT) or Daily Show (CC/Tuesday 11pm EDT.) I guess the SkipMode crew left early that night.


----------



## lessd

wtkflhn said:


> I watch the Americans every week and get the early feed at 10om central. So far, it has had SM every week. I haven't watched this weeks Americans. But has the SM icon on it. So it should be working OK.


So on the east cost we are getting screwed with SM on the Americans for just this week, or maybe it just me.


----------



## weaver

lessd said:


> So on the east cost we are getting screwed with SM on the Americans for just this week, or maybe it just me.


Maybe just you. I had skip mode.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> No SM on Conan (TBS/Tuesday 11pm EDT) or Daily Show (CC/Tuesday 11pm EDT.) I guess the SkipMode crew left early that night.


TDS has been 100% on my feed. There was some noise when they edited the show for a change in format one night that messed up (but not killed) SM. Usually it's Jokes-Jokes-Guest. One night it was Jokes-Guest-Jokes. That made a messed up show. I never watch Conan.

I think the east coast fails a lot. No SM on Live Free or Die last night or The Late Show. The Tonight show is 100% on my feed.


----------



## nessie

Wednesday's Jeopardy had skipmode for the first time in a LONG time. Thursday's episode did not.


----------



## tim1724

nessie said:


> Wednesday's Jeopardy had skipmode for the first time in a LONG time. Thursday's episode did not.


Syndicated shows are likely to be hit-and-miss in general, as they aren't guaranteed to be on any particular network in any particular timeslot. As such they may not always fall into the times/channels that TiVo's SkipMode watchers are watching (depending on what market(s) the SkipMode employees are in). Local broadcasters my pre-empt them or shuffle the broadcast order around.

They may also be more likely to be interrupted or re-cut by local broadcasters (in which case the captions will be off and not match what's shown where you are).


----------



## JoeKustra

tim1724 said:


> They may also be more likely to be interrupted or re-cut by local broadcasters (in which case the captions will be off and not match what's shown where you are).


Ok, let's say that's true. But what determines whether a show gets the icon? Is some "proofing" done? I can understand that CC is used, but who or what determines that there is a problem with the CC content since the icon can appear shortly after the show ends? It's such a mystery. And frustrating.


----------



## JoeKustra

SM worked on Motive last night. Awesome.


----------



## tcorning

Got back from vacation and many recent shows didn't have the Skip Mode icon. I restarted the TiVo and the more recent shows had skip mode. This is the second time I've had to do the restart to get skip mode on recent shows. Hopefully this will be fixed. 

Ted



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

Restart really shouldn't have to do anything with it.. usually you can go in/out of now playing, or even just skip down to the bottom and back to the top of the list.. something that makes it ping the server..


----------



## NickTheGreat

So I have a Onepass for Elementary on CBS, Sundays. I knew the masters was on and running behind, so I set a manual recording to record for 4 hours. There were 2 episodes on, and it was 30 min late.

So my manual recording has Skipmode, and the two from Onepass do not. Weird, right??? And SM on the manual recording jumped from 0:00 to 30:00 or whenever the show actually started.


----------



## lpwcomp

NickTheGreat said:


> So I have a Onepass for Elementary on CBS, Sundays. I knew the masters was on and running behind, so I set a manual recording to record for 4 hours. There were 2 episodes on, and it was 30 min late.
> 
> So my manual recording has Skipmode, and the two from Onepass do not. Weird, right??? And SM on the manual recording jumped from 0:00 to 30:00 or whenever the show actually started.


Not weird at all. Your 1P recordings did not get the entire show. You should have padded each recording.


----------



## JoeKustra

I guess I sort of agree. I changed my 1P for Madam Secretary to not pad 1 hour. Set a regular recording for the first Elementary. Let my normal 1P for Elementary run 1 hour longer.

Only the last Elementary has SM. The end of The Masters was not boring.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Not weird at all. Your 1P recordings did not get the entire show. You should have padded each recording.


Did that work?


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> Did that work?


Yes. I had SM on "Madam Secretary". I have 1 hour of stop time padding for everything I record on Sunday from either CBS or FOX.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Yes. I had SM on "Madam Secretary". I have 1 hour of stop time padding for everything I record on Sunday from either CBS or FOX.


Thanks. I've just learned that splitting a program may cause SM to be lost. Next time I'll use two tuners.


----------



## NickTheGreat

lpwcomp said:


> Not weird at all. Your 1P recordings did not get the entire show. You should have padded each recording.


I guess I don't understand how *they* apply SM

But I didn't want to pad my 1P by 45 minutes and then have to unpad it later.

I thought the one-time manual recording was easier, and it was. I had the tuner to spare on a Sunday night


----------



## mattack

NickTheGreat said:


> I guess I don't understand how *they* apply SM


According to what others have said, it's based on the closed captions.

So I _presume_ the show has to air partially in its original time slot (so the recording is associated with the correct show), then their lookup tables for the closed captions find the right spots, even if it's "shifted" in the time slot from what the end user expects.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

JoeKustra said:


> Did that work?


I put 30 extra minutes at the end of Madame Secretary and after each episode of Elementary. Got SM on all 3, although it ignored the first 30 minutes, which of course, was the previous shows.

Never got SM on Deadliest Catch 9PM a Regular Season last week (as others reported) but did get it on the 10PM added program. Did not have SM on this evenings Deadliest Catch and assumed they missed it for a second week. Finally the Skip Mode Icon showed up roughly about an hour after the end.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

NickTheGreat said:


> I guess I don't understand how *they* apply SM
> 
> But I didn't want to pad my 1P by 45 minutes and then have to unpad it later.
> 
> I thought the one-time manual recording was easier, and it was. I had the tuner to spare on a Sunday night


You have the ability to pad 45 minutes at the end? I'd live to have that but mine jumps from 30 minutes to 1 hour.

Also, Sunday Night again show why one should be able to modify START TIME forward (not just backwards) for at least up to 1 hour.


----------



## L David Matheny

NickTheGreat said:


> But I didn't want to pad my 1P by 45 minutes and then have to unpad it later.
> 
> I thought the one-time manual recording was easier, and it was. I had the tuner to spare on a Sunday night


You can go into the To Do list and change the recording options (padding or whatever) for an individual recording without modifying the OnePass.


----------



## Brighton Line

lpwcomp said:


> Yes. I had SM on "Madam Secretary". I have 1 hour of stop time padding for everything I record on Sunday from either CBS or FOX.


My extra hours is on Good Wife so since it wasn't on I got Madam Secretary cut off... UGH!


----------



## Mr Tony

this weeks Dancing with the Stars had SM. so ep 1 & 3 didnt have it but 2 & 4 did

The Detour (on TBS)...both shows had SM
Samantha Bee had SM about an hour after the show was done recording (which was odd)

no SM on TMZ since last wednesday


----------



## HazelW

mattack said:


> Restart really shouldn't have to do anything with it.. usually you can go in/out of now playing, or even just skip down to the bottom and back to the top of the list.. something that makes it ping the server..


Doesn't work for me. To get skip, I need to reboot the TiVo and then make a connection to the servers. Need to do it about three times a week to get all the available skips.


----------



## JoeKustra

HazelW said:


> Doesn't work for me. To get skip, I need to reboot the TiVo and then make a connection to the servers. Need to do it about three times a week to get all the available skips.


Something is really wrong. I use one Roamio in Standby and it gets SM on everything. It records Fox, SyFy, USA and TBS. I can check it on my other Roamio and see the SM icons.

Sadly, we don't know enough about the mechanics of SM to figure out the problem.


----------



## NickTheGreat

L David Matheny said:


> You can go into the To Do list and change the recording options (padding or whatever) for an individual recording without modifying the OnePass.


THAT i did not know. Appreciate the advice :up:


----------



## VinceBK

I recorded Better Call Saul and no skip option on the recording but the previous episode had it...


----------



## Wpsiii

Brighton Line said:


> My extra hours is on Good Wife so since it wasn't on I got Madam Secretary cut off... UGH!


This wouldn't be so much of a problem if CBS would realize that sporting events almost never end on time and adjust their schedule accordingly.


----------



## Mr Tony

last nights Little Big Shots didnt have it (1st episode didn't..rest have until last night) 
Crowded had it

Oh and I was off by a day last week. TMZ had SM on Thursday (had been Wednesdays)


----------



## Jed1

Skip mode failed on Bering Sea Gold last night. I checked the CC and nothing wrong. Even made a second recording at 11:00PM and no skip mode at that time slot.
This is the first skip mode fail I had in two weeks but I a not getting a lot of recordings as most shows I watch are not on very week and now the season is coming to an end for most of them. 
I filled out the survey again so have to wait to see if it is corrected next week. One note I can say is that the episodes that are missing skip mode never get skip mode at all even if they repeat and I record them again.


----------



## Mr Tony

Crowded failed on Sunday for SM
1st episode of the 9 so far

Dancing did have SM last night


----------



## Jed1

Back to this again. I turned in a survey two weeks ago for Bering Sea Gold and last week skip showed up but this week skip is missing again. I guess I will try one more time and if nothing I give up. There is no point of having to constantly turn in surveys if the issue keeps occurring over and over again. 
And no there is nothing wrong with the captions. 

Also it is worth noting if an episode is missing skip that episode never gets skip down the road. I also tried recording the reruns of some of these episodes and the reruns don't have skip either.


----------



## JoeKustra

Here's one for you. Last night I recorded CBS (8 to 11) and NBC (9 to 11). All had SM. Then The Tonight Show and The Late Show on the same box. SM failed on The Late Show. But I also recorded it on my other box and it got SM. So WTF?


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Here's one for you. Last night I recorded CBS (8 to 11) and NBC (9 to 11). All had SM. Then The Tonight Show and The Late Show on the same box. SM failed on The Late Show. But I also recorded it on my other box and it got SM. So WTF?


That is just proving the point that these failures are not related to closed captions. I have been watching shows that are in my deleted list and those that were missing skip are still missing it.
I have never seen an issue with closed captions on any of the shows that have no skip.
I have been having a good run for skip on my CBS recordings, even the two Sunday night shows that I have to extend the recording an extra hour due to sports over runs. I record Madam Secretary on one Roamio and the Good Wife on my other Roamio and even with the late starts and extended record time skip mode always shows up for those shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> That is just proving the point that these failures are not related to closed captions. I have been watching shows that are in my deleted list and those that were missing skip are still missing it.
> I have never seen an issue with closed captions on any of the shows that have no skip.
> I have been having a good run for skip on my CBS recordings, even the two Sunday night shows that I have to extend the recording an extra hour due to sports over runs. I record Madam Secretary on one Roamio and the Good Wife on my other Roamio and even with the late starts and extended record time skip mode always shows up for those shows.


I never had a failure with Sunday night CBS either.

While closed captions may be used for SM, they are not the cause of failures.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I never had a failure with Sunday night CBS either.
> 
> While closed captions may be used for SM, they are not the cause of failures.


Just filled out the survey again. Have to wait until next week to see if it works again.


----------



## TonyD79

I only watch Elementary on Sunday CBS and have not only never had a problem, but it brilliantly skipped to the start of the show when things were running late. (I am using a Bolt.)

As for CC being the issue or not. How could you tell that it is not? Just because they are there? I've seen a lot of CC stuff garbled and maybe the key data is missing or garbled. Maybe it needs a key near the front of the show that is missing or corrupt and the rest of the CC looks just fine.

Unless you are parsing the detailed CC data, how do you know?


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I only watch Elementary on Sunday CBS and have not only never had a problem, but it brilliantly skipped to the start of the show when things were running late. (I am using a Bolt.)
> 
> As for CC being the issue or not. How could you tell that it is not? Just because they are there? I've seen a lot of CC stuff garbled and maybe the key data is missing or garbled. Maybe it needs a key near the front of the show that is missing or corrupt and the rest of the CC looks just fine.
> 
> Unless you are parsing the detailed CC data, how do you know?


But how can we tell. Would it help to record an extra minute at the beginning? My feed always has some local 10 second ad before The Late Show (hardly ever gets skip), but The Tonight Show always starts 30 seconds late and always has SM.


----------



## TonyD79

We can't. I was just reacting to the posts that said the problem wasn't the CC. it could be. It could be something else.


----------



## JoeKustra

I posted on 5/4 that one Roamio had SM on The Late Show and one did not. Last night the same thing happened, except it was the opposite Roamio boxes. I love it.


----------



## BruinGuy

This is so frustrating. Amazing Race gets it one week an not the next. Shark Tank same thing. Big Bang Theory the same. It's so inconsistent that I'm amazed that they can't fix this.


----------



## moyekj

BruinGuy said:


> This is so frustrating. Amazing Race gets it one week an not the next. Shark Tank same thing. Big Bang Theory the same. It's so inconsistent that I'm amazed that they can't fix this.


 Almost no issues for me. It's been practically 100% for me for the last month. Only miss was 1 episode of Mike & Molly for me. No issues with Amazing Race or Big Bang Theory here.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Almost no issues for me. It's been practically 100% for me for the last month. Only miss was 1 episode of Mike & Molly for me. No issues with Amazing Race or Big Bang Theory here.


No issues here at all with Big Bang Theory also.

Scott


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I posted on 5/4 that one Roamio had SM on The Late Show and one did not. Last night the same thing happened, except it was the opposite Roamio boxes. I love it.


I rerecorded the rerun of a show on both of my Roamios that I did not get skip and the one with the 1P and missing skip did not have skip but the Roamio with the one time recording did get skip. The captions were the same on each box.
When you fill out the survey for skip issues it does ask for the TSN of the box with the problem so this must be something between the box and how it accesses the server to get the skip data. Usually when the show is to get skip the screen will flash and the data in the discovery bar also changes. I f skip doesn't work then the screen does not flash.


----------



## JoeKustra

Two nights in a row I've got SM on The Late Show. Maybe someone new is hired. But it's only on one box. The other box didn't get it.


----------



## sushikitten

Three Jane the Virgins I caught up on today. The oldest had SM, the two newest didn't.


----------



## lpwcomp

It was missing (for me) on the most recent episode of "Reign", which is unfortunate since it is one of the few things I watch that I am not archiving and thus don't create an edited version.


----------



## connie_w

I've been noticing a lot of recordings that have the SKIP mode icon, aren't working.
I've seen it sometimes where it won't work and then suddenly half way through the show the skip mode starts to work. These are recordings that are at least a day old or more.


----------



## JoeKustra

connie_w said:


> I've been noticing a lot of recordings that have the SKIP mode icon, aren't working.
> I've seen it sometimes where it won't work and then suddenly half way through the show the skip mode starts to work. These are recordings that are at least a day old or more.


I've seen frequent times when there is no prompt. But since I'm using DD and never hear the chime anyhow, I just hit channel up and it has always worked.


----------



## connie_w

JoeKustra said:


> I've seen frequent times when there is no prompt. But since I'm using DD and never hear the chime anyhow, I just hit channel up and it has always worked.


Yep, I've seen that before, as well.

This time this time, on some shows, it's not working at all whether channel up or the D button. Yet, the "skip" icon is on the recording and it says you can do "skip" or quick mode when you first start the play back.

Maybe I need to reboot it, or something.


----------



## mattack

I saw something I'd never seen before over the weekend.

I finally watched a couple of episodes of "American Dad" I've been recording. On two different episodes, I saw the "Press D" prompt come up and then go away while the show was still airing..

One of them I happened to also have another recording of it too (I think when I had manually re-scheduled the recording but still had the other one set, so it didn't go away when I scheduled the other).. What I suspected had happened.. They put commercial breaks in different places in the episodes (always at scene changes).

I didn't watch both recordings of the same episode fully, but I did skim through the 'other' one fairly carefully, soon after I had watched the orig one.. I don't _think_ it was cut for time, they really did just put commercials in different spots.. Or rather, I guess at least one whole commercial break was missing (at least one of my recordings had the show end like 4-5 minutes before the end of my recording, which had a minute padding on each end).

In other words, (totally made up example)
recording 1 show [commercial break 1] show [commercial break 2] show [commercial break 3] end of show

recording 2 show [commercial break 1] show [commercial break 2] end of show [long commercial break before next show]

So where commercial break 2 would have showed up, the prompts came up..

makes total sense, but is still weird. It'd be cleverer for the Tivo code to not put up the prompt if the next section is within X seconds..


----------



## Mr Tony

Its been a while since I posted but looks like they fixed the issue with TMZ not having SM 

But its interesting....it will take like 3 or 4 hours for SM to show up. Its on at 6:30 in Minneapolis (with replay at 11:35)...Skip mode wont show on it right away but every day for the last 2 weeks if I wait long enough (til say 10:00 or sometimes later) it will have skip mode. 

Realized this 2 weeks ago when I was out of town for a long weekend and came home to see 4 recordings and 3 had skip mode (the weekend hour long "best of the week" version doesnt) but all last week had it. Yesterdays didnt show until this morning.

Otherwise pretty much all prime time programming (sans the SNL "classics") have had SM.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think it's quiet since things have become "regular". No changes in frequency on those programs I record. I still have 100% on The Tonight Show and 10% on The Late Show. As for SNL, I have three with SM since March. The Prince special had it also.

I guess this is "just how it works".


----------



## connie_w

I restarted my Tivo and that seems to have cleared up a lot on all but one channel.

I do still have a lot of shows that I record regularly that will say they have skip mode but it doesn't actually seem to have skip mode. And, those seem to be CBS shows. The others that I record (NBC, ABC, CW seem to be fine).


----------



## feparker

I have not seen the SkipMode icon on any new recordings for the last month. I record many shows off Bravo and Comedy Central that used to have SkipMode. Now I notice that after I watch and delete a show, if I go into Recently Deleted, the SkipMode icon is next to the deleted programs. I have rebooted several times, forced a connection, and have even re-run guided setup, but that hasn't fixed the problem. I have the newest update to the software, but this problem started before that, so I don't think the update caused it.


----------



## JoeKustra

feparker said:


> I have not seen the SkipMode icon on any new recordings for the last month. I record many shows off Bravo and Comedy Central that used to have SkipMode. Now I notice that after I watch and delete a show, if I go into Recently Deleted, the SkipMode icon is next to the deleted programs. I have rebooted several times, forced a connection, and have even re-run guided setup, but that hasn't fixed the problem. I have the newest update to the software, but this problem started before that, so I don't think the update caused it.


That's weird. I record TDS and have never missed SM. If you recover the deleted program, does the icon go away?


----------



## feparker

JoeKustra said:


> That's weird. I record TDS and have never missed SM. If you recover the deleted program, does the icon go away?


TDS is one of the shows I saw this behavior with, and if I recover the deleted program, it will now show the SM icon in My Shows. I have deleted other unwatched shows that didn't have the SM icon and recovered them, but that didn't make the SM icon appear. I think I will fill out the survey on the TiVo site to report this behavior. Thanks for letting me know though that it is not a problem with Comedy Central.


----------



## JoeKustra

New programs start 6/13.


----------



## Craig3

I've not seen SM since 26May, same shows recorded before have SM. I did the unplug, guided setup, checked newest software OK. I have Roamio Plus otherwise working just fine. I called support today and after questions about my problem shows and further checking, support said there is a known issue. It's being worked on and will be fixed asap with software update. He couldn't tell me what the problem was or where to read more about it and stay informed. I'm just to wait. Anyone experience the same or have more info ?


----------



## JoeKustra

Craig3 said:


> I've not seen SM since 26May, same shows recorded before have SM. I did the unplug, guided setup, checked newest software OK. I have Roamio Plus otherwise working just fine. I called support today and after questions about my problem shows and further checking, support said there is a known issue. It's being worked on and will be fixed asap with software update. He couldn't tell me what the problem was or where to read more about it and stay informed. I'm just to wait. Anyone experience the same or have more info ?


Sounds like BS. Any network show as example? My only 100% reliable show has been The Tonight Show. Everything else is 99% to 10%.


----------



## Craig3

I have 6-7 episodes of The Americans FX, Game of Silence NBC, Rush Hour CBS and more going back into April that I have not watched yet. SM was working 100% fine on all recordings up to May 25th recordings but starting 26th no SM. I'm hoping there is a real known problem and I was not just put off. Maybe I should open an email support trouble report ?


----------



## JoeKustra

Craig3 said:


> I have 6-7 episodes of The Americans FX, Game of Silence NBC, Rush Hour CBS and more going back into April that I have not watched yet. SM was working 100% fine on all recordings up to May 25th recordings but starting 26th no SM. I'm hoping there is a real known problem and I was not just put off. Maybe I should open an email support trouble report ?


You've picked three shows that are gone for a while. No upcoming. Tonight I have The Eighties (CNN), Join or Die (History), The Tonight Show (NBC) and The Late Show (CBS). Set a recording for those (not a 1P), and we can compare results tomorrow.

Or you can call TiVo. You should also open a ticket.


----------



## Craig3

Ok, I set recordings for those shows and will post results tmrw and I will open trouble ticket. Thx.


----------



## cherry ghost

Craig3 said:


> I have 6-7 episodes of The Americans FX, Game of Silence NBC, Rush Hour CBS and more going back into April that I have not watched yet. SM was working 100% fine on all recordings up to May 25th recordings but starting 26th no SM. I'm hoping there is a real known problem and I was not just put off. Maybe I should open an email support trouble report ?


Other than The Americans, what else hasn't had SM after May 25th? I don't think Game of Silence or Rush Hour have had new episodes after May 25th.

Comparing a CNN show isn't going to help since it doesn't have SM.

Where are you located, what software version do you have, and who's your cable provider?


----------



## JoeKustra

As predicted, no SM on CNN. Also missing on The Tonight Show and The Late Show. Ok on both episodes of Join or Die.


----------



## Craig3

cherry ghost said:


> Other than The Americans, what else hasn't had SM after May 25th? I don't think Game of Silence or Rush Hour have had new episodes after May 25th.
> 
> Comparing a CNN show isn't going to help since it doesn't have SM.
> 
> Where are you located, what software version do you have, and who's your cable provider?


Game of Silence had 1 and Rush had 2 episodes after 5/25. The shows I recorded with JoeK did not have SM either and I deleted them. When I went to check my deleted history for what other shows I've been watching without SM....there was History Join or Die with SKIP, I recovered it to watch list and sure enough there was SKIP. I looked at Million Dollar Listing NY from 6/9 that did not have SM, deleted it and then recovered it, and now it has SKIP. I opened an inquiry yesterday, my reply today was asking if I receive MPEG-4 signals from my cable provider. I haven't answered yet, but yes I do with Verizon Fios Burlington, MA cable. My software is 20.6.1.RC14-USA-6-848.
The 6/5 Game of Silence was just deleted and no SM with that showing or on recovery so it's not a fix for everything. Thoughts.


----------



## Craig3

I deleted all my recorded shows after 5/25 without SM and then recovered them. The only ones that showed SKIP and were recovered with SKIP were last night's shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

Craig3 said:


> I deleted all my recorded shows after 5/25 without SM and then recovered them. The only ones that showed SKIP and were recovered with SKIP were last night's shows.


The Tonight Show failed last night. I'll blame Obama.


----------



## Jed1

Skip mode was missing on Rizzoli & Isles last night. It has been a while since this happened. Filled out the survey this morning.

I am wondering what will happen with The Last Ship as the first two episodes of this season were postponed because of the Orlando shootings. I have a 1P set for this show and it recorded those two episodes as new even though they were a repeat of last seasons finale.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> Skip mode was missing on Rizzoli & Isles last night. It has been a while since this happened. Filled out the survey this morning.


Datum: Had it on mine.



Jed1 said:


> I am wondering what will happen with The Last Ship as the first two episodes of this season were postponed because of the Orlando shootings. I have a 1P set for this show and it recorded those two episodes as new even though they were a repeat of last seasons finale.


Already being discussed.


----------



## Jed1

Jed1 said:


> Skip mode was missing on Rizzoli & Isles last night. It has been a while since this happened. Filled out the survey this morning.


This is a first for me, sometime yesterday afternoon this episode got skipmode. I never received skip mode on any program that was missing it. I looked back in the deleted file and none of the shows missing skip ever got it.
Unfortunately I watched this show the night before.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> This is a first for me, sometime yesterday afternoon this episode got skipmode. I never received skip mode on any program that was missing it. I looked back in the deleted file and none of the shows missing skip ever got it.
> Unfortunately I watched this show the night before.


I saw something like that too. I recorded the Tony Awards. I just noticed my deleted copy has SM. I know it didn't when I deleted it.

SkipMode is TiVo's answer to VooDoo.


----------



## JoeKustra

So my family is back from their winter home in Florida. I used a Roamio with two Mini boxes to let them watch my cable. Today, CBS, 12:30pm, they wanted me to record soaps. I just saw that one (of two) has SM. So much for prime time only. I do wonder, who is TiVo paying to make this work? I only get The Late Show once a week. It's not fair.


----------



## JoeKustra

More weird stuff. Last night was the series finale of Person of Interest. I have a 1P, that I modified to add five minutes. Today I see two things. No SM (last four were good), and BSC (like SNL) when I access the folder.


----------



## KimHedrick

I didn't have the BSC but I had no SM on the finale either.


----------



## JoeKustra

KimHedrick said:


> I didn't have the BSC but I had no SM on the finale either.


I lost the BSC. It might be related to deletion of the 1P. Who knows.


----------



## connie_w

I watched Person of Interest finale last night. Mine had the Skip Mode.


----------



## JoeKustra

I record The Late Show every night. I have seen posted that closed captions are used for SM. Anyone with a copy of the 6/17 show, there's an interview with Michael Ian Black. During the interview Stephen asks about his new hot tub. The closed caption replaces "hot tub" with "hot Harriet Tubman". This happens several times. So much for the accuracy of closed captions.


----------



## mattack

He made fun of that several times the next night or soon thereafter.. (I have been skimming through the shows non-sequentially, mostly picking ones that don't have a possibly interesting musical guest, so I can just nuke it after skimming)


----------



## JoeKustra

Anyone get SM on last night's season premier of Zoo?


----------



## FitzAusTex

Turn on AMC stopped getting Skip Mode earlier in the season.


----------



## JoeKustra

FitzAusTex said:


> Turn on AMC stopped getting Skip Mode earlier in the season.


I've been recording Preacher since it started. No missing SM.


----------



## feparker

feparker said:


> I have not seen the SkipMode icon on any new recordings for the last month. I record many shows off Bravo and Comedy Central that used to have SkipMode. Now I notice that after I watch and delete a show, if I go into Recently Deleted, the SkipMode icon is next to the deleted programs. I have rebooted several times, forced a connection, and have even re-run guided setup, but that hasn't fixed the problem. I have the newest update to the software, but this problem started before that, so I don't think the update caused it.


UPDATE: I just noticed that Skip Mode has finally started working again as of today, for the first time since early May. I had given up on it and got used to not having it. With the exception of one episode of Preacher, all the eligible shows recorded since May now show the SKIP MODE icon. I hope it sticks around.


----------



## Jed1

Missing skip on the season finale of Major Crimes tonight. Filled out the survey. This is the second time for this show this season that I recall. 
Also I noticed that there is no new Madam Secretary on Sunday. Has this show been cancelled?


----------



## uw69

I don't get skip mode at all anymore since the guide data change. Tivo is working on it. Weird thing i, if you delete a show, restart Tivo, the skip shows up on shows in the deleted folder.


----------



## mrecob

Madam Secretary returns October 2.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Missing skip on the season finale of Major Crimes tonight. Filled out the survey. This is the second time for this show this season that I recall.
> Also I noticed that there is no new Madam Secretary on Sunday. Has this show been cancelled?


I missed it also. I set a repeat for Wednesday, since I haven't watched the first two parts.

Like was posted, my guide doesn't have 10/2 prime time yet.


----------



## SteveD

Jed1 said:


> Missing skip on the season finale of Major Crimes tonight. Filled out the survey. This is the second time for this show this season that I recall.
> Also I noticed that there is no new Madam Secretary on Sunday. Has this show been cancelled?


Typically, I have found that if you record any of the repeat episodes, it will add skip mode to both. Not sure why this happens, but it also worked for Rizzoli & Isles this year when skip mode was missing.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> Typically, I have found that if you record any of the repeat episodes, it will add skip mode to both. Not sure why this happens, but it also worked for Rizzoli & Isles this year when skip mode was missing.


I'll let you know Thursday.


----------



## Jed1

uw69 said:


> I don't get skip mode at all anymore since the guide data change. Tivo is working on it. Weird thing i, if you delete a show, restart Tivo, the skip shows up on shows in the deleted folder.


Skipmode is working for me but I also noted that restarting the TiVo sometimes adds it to the shows that is missing it. I was missing skip for both Rizzoli and Isles and Major Crimes a few weeks ago but when I checked last night I noticed that both episodes now have it. I did fill out the survey for those two shows.



mrecob said:


> Madam Secretary returns October 2.


Thanks! I was getting worried as some of the shows I have 1Ps for have been cancelled or ended.



JoeKustra said:


> I missed it also. I set a repeat for Wednesday, since I haven't watched the first two parts.
> 
> Like was posted, my guide doesn't have 10/2 prime time yet.


I filled out the survey last night for the show so hopefully it will be available when it repeats. I do know that past shows that didn't have skip also did not have skip when they repeated. Just checked my deleted folder and still no skip.



**** Red said:


> Typically, I have found that if you record any of the repeat episodes, it will add skip mode to both. Not sure why this happens, but it also worked for Rizzoli & Isles this year when skip mode was missing.


I do know that I recorded the reruns of those shows but they did not get skip mode. It wasn't until I filled out the survey and had to restart the TiVo a few weeks later that I noticed skip showed up on those shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is great. Check it out: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11006805#post11006805

I'd say 10/1 we really are switching the data source.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Skipmode is working for me but I also noted that restarting the TiVo sometimes adds it to the shows that is missing it. I was missing skip for both Rizzoli and Isles and Major Crimes a few weeks ago but when I checked last night I noticed that both episodes now have it. I did fill out the survey for those two shows.


The repeat of Major Crimes had SM last night.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> The repeat of Major Crimes had SM last night.


Just checked my deleted folder and the original new recording from Monday night now has skip. A little late as I watched it already. I did report this on Monday night using the survey.


----------



## uw69

Unfortunate the start of the new tv season was chosen as the time to switch guide data.


----------



## atmuscarella

uw69 said:


> Unfortunate the start of the new tv season was chosen as the time to switch guide data.


I don't think the guide data issues have anything to do with SkipMode issues. SkipMode issues seem to be completely random and have been so since the beginning of SkipMode.


----------



## uw69

Probably just a coincidence that my skip mode issues coincided with the guide data change over. Not a huge deal its only tv.


----------



## JoeKustra

uw69 said:


> Unfortunate the start of the new tv season was chosen as the time to switch guide data.


Back in March when it was first announced that Rovi was buying TiVo, and that it would conclude in the Q3, I had a bad feeling. All in all, it hasn't gone that bad. Most problems have been resolved quickly. And I'm cable, not OTA which has really had it bad.

SkipMode is a big mystery. But it's only TV.


----------



## tim1724

Skipmode has been extremely reliable for me the last two weeks. It might have been less reliable the first week I was on Rovi data, but I doubt it's connected. As others have said, it's kind of random when Skipmode fails.


----------



## lpwcomp

uw69 said:


> Unfortunate the start of the new tv season was chosen as the time to switch guide data.


There was no choice involved.

Edit: No _*real*_ choice that it is. I suppose they could have rejected the sale to Rovi and stayed with Gracenote, but that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Skip Mode has been very reliable for me the past couple of weeks also save for Empire Strikes Back last night on TNT. Didn't have it after it was over (guy inserting skip points maybe dozed off?) nor this morning but picked it up after it was ran again this afternoon.


----------



## uw69

Skip mode was back on last nights recordings (been missing for almost a month). Not sure what changed or why, but it nice to have skip mode back!


----------



## lujan

For the last couple of days the "Skip" indicator is showing up next to the recordings but it doesn't work. Nothing happens when I press the "D" button to do a skip. The "Skip" shows up but nothing is working when pressing it? Anyone else have this happen and what did you do to correct it? I've just deleted all my one passes and re-created all of them again to see if that works.


----------



## Jed1

lujan said:


> For the last couple of days the "Skip" indicator is showing up next to the recordings but it doesn't work. Nothing happens when I press the "D" button to do a skip. The "Skip" shows up but nothing is working when pressing it? Anyone else have this happen and what did you do to correct it? I've just deleted all my one passes and re-created all of them again to see if that works.


I have the same problem. The way to get around it is to hit the replay button and it should work when the show enters the commercial break. Although I did have to do this three times in a row for one commercial break on Thursday's Ice Road Truckers.
I have had this happen from time to time since the spring but it is getting to be a regular occurrence in the past month or so.


----------



## chrishicks

Is anyone getting Skip for AHS or The Strain on FX? I get Skip on everything else I record(knock on wood) that uses skip except these 2 shows.


----------



## lpwcomp

chrishicks said:


> Is anyone getting Skip for AHS or The Strain on FX? I get Skip on everything else I record(knock on wood) that uses skip except these 2 shows.


Had to recover them from "Recently Deleted" to check as I d/l and edit, then delete the original but yes, skip mode was there on the most recent episodes of each.


----------



## chrishicks

lpwcomp said:


> Had to recover them from "Recently Deleted" to check as I d/l and edit, then delete the original but yes, skip mode was there on the most recent episodes of each.


Thanks for checking. I was almost wondering if there was some kind of weird "no skip allowed" thing going on since it's only an issue with these 2 shows for me. I didn't/don't have skip for any of the episodes of AHS or The Strain. I went through my "Deleted" folder since I've already watched the first 3 eps of AHS and they still don't show skip and I currently have the entire current season of The Strain(including tonight's -10/2) and none have skip either. That's why I figured I should ask.


----------



## lpwcomp

chrishicks said:


> Thanks for checking. I was almost wondering if there was some kind of weird "no skip allowed" thing going on since it's only an issue with these 2 shows for me. I didn't/don't have skip for any of the episodes of AHS or The Strain. I went through my "Deleted" folder since I've already watched the first 3 eps of AHS and they still don't show skip and I currently have the entire current season of The Strain(including tonight's -10/2) and none have skip either. That's why I figured I should ask.


Just FYI, I have skip mode on tonight's episode of "The Strain". You might check out the captions to see if they look OK. It's possible that your local provider is doing something that screws them up.


----------



## Jed1

I haven't had this happen in a long while but the season finale of NCIS had no skip data. I had to go the old fashion route and do it the old manual way. Skip mode has to be one of the best things TiVo has come up with.
I did fill out the survey last night but the show is done for the summer.


----------



## lew

Didn't have skip for NCIS finale. Firstly time in months I didn't get skip for a show I should have


----------



## connie_w

Most (if not all) of my recordings since last week don't have skip. Most all of mine were finales.


----------



## Mikeguy

connie_w said:


> Most (if not all) of my recordings since last week don't have skip. Most all of mine were finales.


By any chance, has your box's network and Internet connection been lost? Needed, for Skip data.


----------



## connie_w

Mikeguy said:


> By any chance, has your box's network and Internet connection been lost? Needed, for Skip data.


It appears to be okay when looking at the status.


----------

